# My Daughter-In-Law's Idea



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## diakas1 (May 29, 2011)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think that sounds like a wonderful idea! You will be remembered forever!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I love it! Keep that girl, too.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a great idea ( and it'll keep you busy!! lol ) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks to the feedback from diakas1 and Sandy 127. :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I love it! Keep that girl, too.


Thanks Rose Haft, she sure is a keeeeeper!! :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That is a great idea ( and it'll keep you busy!! lol ) :thumbup:


Thanks, Miss Molly...Oh my, between my knitting and my gardening, reading, etc., I'm NEVER busy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the idea and started knitting for great GD some time ago. My daughter was never interested in knitting but loves the things I made for the GD and family. So one day I started knitting baby things and thought what to do with them. So I put them in the chest and labeled them, 1st GGD born, 2nd GGD, etc. you get the picture. My eyes are getting bad so I wanted to make something for them as well. They love the idea that there son/daughter well have something from GGM


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

crafty jeanie said:


> Love the idea and started knitting for great GD some time ago. My daughter was never interested in knitting but loves the things I made for the GD and family. So one day I started knitting baby things and thought what to do with them. So I put them in the chest and labeled them, 1st GGD born, 2nd GGD, etc. you get the picture. My eyes are getting bad so I wanted to make something for them as well. They love the idea that there son/daughter well have something from GGM


Thanks Jeanie, I knew others would be doing the same. I can try putting labels on them as you have done.
Edie (EdithAnn)
:-D :lol:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

I know a woman who has done that. We have only one grandson who is 10. I want to make a blanket for the first great.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> I know a woman who has done that. We have only one grandson who is 10. I want to make a blanket for the first great.


Hi, actually I started a shawl, and have now decided to turn it into a blanket. I will try to post this at some point.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful. My daughters have the cabbage patch-style dolls that were made for them. Younger daughter has now passed them on to her daughter.
One is from GD's great-great grandmother(my grandmother) and the other is from great-grandmother(1st husband's mother).
DD tells GD stories about the grandmothers who made the dolls.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Oh that is wonderful. My daughters have the cabbage patch-style dolls that were made for them. Younger daughter has now passed them on to her daughter.
> One is from GD's great-great grandmother(my grandmother) and the other is from great-grandmother(1st husband's mother).
> DD tells GD stories about the grandmothers who made the dolls.


My granddaughter is saving her AG dolls for her daughter. lol


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child ill never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


I understand as I have friends and family members in similar situations. I encourage them to help someone in need from their church or other organizations that need help with children or even a friend who doesn't know how to knit. There is also an organization called Foster Grandparents. I know it's not easy to donate time, but they may need knitted items for the children who have problems.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

My grands are all grown and not ready to settle down yet. I too, have started a " hope chest" for future great grands. So far have finished making 3 quilted crib quilts, 1 knitted afghan, 4 hats and several sets of baby socks. Now my daughters have suggested that I make several huggable bears to add to the accumulation. Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


We had the most wonderful relationship with an older couple when we moved from Massachusetts to California almost 40 years ago. We adopted them as grandparents. We needed grandparents and they needed grandchildren. Grammie made baby blankets for their someday to be chilren and I saved them in my hope chest for when the time came.(She passed away and they spoke so eloquently at her funeral.) Gave one to my son and daughter-in-law when their first one was soon to be born. My son actually cried he was so touched. He named his son's middle name after Grampie. Ed was absolutely speechless at that honor. Our children are actually closer to Grampie than his own adopted son and his boys. Love makes a family. I'll bet there is a young family out there who could benefit greatly from adopted grandparents.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> My grands are all grown and not ready to settle down yet. I too, have started a " hope chest" for future great grands. So far have finished making 3 quilted crib quilts, 1 knitted afghan, 4 hats and several sets of baby socks. Now my daughters have suggested that I make several huggable bears to add to the accumulation. Too many projects, too little time.


Wonderful...I know what you mean about too little time! :lol:
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

anne of green gables said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.
> ...


Anne, what a wonderful story..I'm touched...Thank you for sharing it with us!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## avidreadrr (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been knitting baby clothes for years in hopes of having a grandchild someday. My older son has just gotten engaged so there's hope! ( it's also great if I need a baby gift. )


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

avidreadrr said:


> I have been knitting baby clothes for years in hopes of having a grandchild someday. My older son has just gotten engaged so there's hope! ( it's also great if I need a baby gift. )


Hi, there's always some hope...& you're right, can always give as a baby gift... :lol:
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

What a super idea!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> What a super idea!


Thanks Patty... :roll:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > What a super idea!
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a nana box that I started before my first grandchild was born. I have all types of baby items kinitted and crochet in a wicker basket. My daughters raid the box everytime they go to a friends babyshower. Have fun starting your own box. Just remember once you start you cant stop !!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Great ideai have three GG children now that iv'e made things for.


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

Knitting for the future gen is a GREAT IDEA, but in India, there is a superstition against It


----------



## Peggy S. (Dec 18, 2011)

What a fabulous idea. Thanks for passing that one along.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


It is a fantastic idea, I have already started doing that for my grandchildren


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm in the process of knitting a baby layette (blanket, sweater, bonnet, booties) for the future first-child of each of my grandchildren. When complete it will be boxed and wrapped and kept in a special place. Hopefully I'll still be here to pass it on...but if not, they'll have a gift made especially for them from their once upon a time great-grandmother.


----------



## Julie106 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi There, I think that the 'Chest' is a great idea. I have great grandchildren now, & my daughters have kept all the hand knitted items that I made for my granchildren when they were babies. They say that they wouldn't part with them, as each one holds special memories of me & the babies. What a wonderful legacy to leave behind for the babies yet still too come. So ... I'm all for a 'Chest' ...
Kind regards Julie.


----------



## Julie106 (Jul 19, 2012)

What a great idea, this has prompted me to do the same for my future great grandchildren. Good luck with the knitting. Kind regards from England.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I am actually doing this at present. I have two daughters, one who has a two year old daughter and another on the way (February) and my second daughter who is happy to have just a boyfriend at the moment. When I started knitting for my grandaughter my other daughter asked if I could knit some things for her to put away for when she had her children so inbetween times I knit a variety of baby things and keep them in an old suitcase in tissue paper then that way no one gets missed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I am making one baby blanket per grandchild. When they have a child they can pick the blanket of their choice. I am trying to do them in nutural colors. I have five grandchildren and I am working on the fourth blanket. The first three are knitted, the fourth is crocheted. The fifth-who knows..


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

What a lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## bdan (Sep 4, 2011)

yes I have already started by doind newborns first and making for both girls and boys and I am now up to size 10-12 and I am doing it for 2 grand children who are in their 20's They all know they have big storageboxes coming some day and they are all pleased to know that theyw will have things that I mad even if I no longer here. Barb


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


Both my children swore they would never have kids. My daughter thought pregnancy was disgusting. My son spent his life pretending he had no family. So today, my son is the father of an almost 2 yr old and my daughter has been parenting a child for about 8 yrs. She is now talking about formalizing that relationship after carrying on about it forever. So kids come into your life in ways that you would never have planned. My son was scared out of his gourd about parenting but he accepted his girlfriend's boundary on that one. While still a nervous nellie parent, he has totally embraced this little girl who is clearly a daddy's girl.


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I think this is a wonderful idea!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I haven't done this but made sure when I knit for my children that my Mother and my Aunt made part of the garments. They were kept and handed down. My kids now are in their 50's and the stuff has gone down to a couple more generations. Your Daughter-in-law's idea is wonderful.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is a wonderful idea. I have a few things my grandmother made for me when I was a baby and these items are so cherished and will be passed down. Smart girl....yes, she is a keeper.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. As I'm in a second round of ovarian cancer and have an 11 month old granddaughter I've started on dolls and doll clothes for older ages. Have also thought about second afghans for when she and her brother are older. Family might need a special cedar chest for Nini's treasures.


----------



## she_d_1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have just ordered yarn to make special blankets either to bring "great" babies home from the hospital or for christening/dedication ceremony.

Another lovely idea is the hat that the baby wears home from the hospital that, with the removal of a few stitches, becomes a handkerchief for their wedding day.


----------



## grannyknits20 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to reply to this one. We have 20 grandchildren and I know I will not live to see all of my great-grandchildren (although I do have one and another due in March). A few weeks ago I decided I would knit a sweater and hat for each of my grandchildren to use when they have their children. Three sets down and only 17 to go! I'm having a ball. I can't think of a better way for me to be with them when they start their families.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a great idea. Something to think about for all of us.


----------



## lroth1615 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sadly my Mom died on Christmas day, the day after she found out she was to become a great grandma. Luckily my daughter had asked her 3 years before to knit some baby sweaters for a future grandchild. These sweaters have been used for two boys now. The girl sweaters are still waiting!!. I think of my talented Mom everytime I see my beautiful grandsons wearing her creations


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

KNITTEN NANA said:


> I have a nana box that I started before my first grandchild was born. I have all types of baby items kinitted and crochet in a wicker basket. My daughters raid the box everytime they go to a friends babyshower. Have fun starting your own box. Just remember once you start you cant stop !!!


Hi Knitten Nana, I do expect to have fun with this. H-u-m, once I "start I can't stop," sounds as good as having a box of chocolate.. :lol: :roll: Thanks,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the idea


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about starting a "hope chest" for my granddaughters with knitted baby clothes and blankets among other things. Good to know others are doing this too. Must get started soon!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Great ideai have three GG children now that iv'e made things for.


Hi Kiwiannie, Hope I can keep up with all this knitting..ideas are new, but knitter is aging!!
 Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm in the process of knitting a baby layette (blanket, sweater, bonnet, booties) for the future first-child of each of my grandchildren. When complete it will be boxed and wrapped and kept in a special place. Hopefully I'll still be here to pass it on...but if not, they'll have a gift made especially for them from their once upon a time great-grandmother.


Hi Gerri, yes, I think this is a great idea, too! Thanks for sharing your story!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I am doing that now.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> Knitting for the future gen is a GREAT IDEA, but in India, there is a superstition against It


Hi Sagarika...I know some people don't believe in this, but we can still knit for those who we love now..that's hard enough to keep up with..thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a great idea. My Mother had some knitted things for her great-grandchildren. It was a wonderful gift to them.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. You are very lucky to have such a special daughter-n-law!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and your family. We have several autistic members in our large, extended family, as well as at home. Those affected have not had children, and among those not affected, several have chosen not to have any. We know how it is, and we send you our every best wish.

Perhaps you could share your talent and extra time by making things in honor of your family members for other children with difficult lives . Maybe beanies and cocoons for preemies, sweaters or caps for older kids in foster care, slippers for kids escaping into domestic violence shelters, etc. 

Making each item with love, while thinking of your dear ones will make each gift an even greater treasure for those who receive them.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I have no grandchildren, but have a chest full of things that I can give as gifts whenever I need them.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My Mom had 3 grandchildren (twin boys and a girl). She made a baby quilt for each of them for their first child (her great grand child. The only thing is, she made 4! Maybe one of them will twin!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Great Idea. I saved a few of my knitted and a crochet sweater that I had made for our daughters, the grandchildren all wore them and now my great grand daughter is will be wearing them too. I all so saved four out fits that both of my daughters and their daughters wore them. Now the great grand daughter will be wearing what her grandmother once wore. Brings back a lot of memories.
Also my mother who is 92 made each of her grand daughters a crib blanket and also made one for each of her great grand children which everyone still has them. Although she would like to make the gg grand children something she is not able to because of poor eye sight.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I too have started white wedding afghans and lots of baby sweater sets and lots of hats for grand kids and great grand babies. I have them in soace bags under the bed. Maybe i'll put them in the cedar chest too.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have christmas stockings made except for the names that go on them for great grandchildren. Had to use one of them last year form my first GGS. He's a pistol.


----------



## TNmaid (Jul 1, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


Knitting must give you special pleasure. My heart goes out to you and your family. Of my two sons, one is already gone and the other is terribly disabled. I understand your pain.


----------



## g-ma Jeri (Mar 5, 2011)

Everything I make I do in four's, as I have four children. Each child has it's own storage box with there items place with love inside.


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I think that is a wonderful idea!! We will not live forever, and how special to be able to gift a new great-great grandchild someting we have made long after we are gone! I am blessed with a wonderful daughter in law as well and I am so thankful for that! Great idea!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

What a wonderful daughter!!!!!(in-law)


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

We attended my granddaughter's wedding on Friday. One of the the gifts that was displayed was an afghan my mother knitted for her (she did one for each of her great grandchildren) and she passed on in 2003. This was indeed a my appreciated gift from a loved grandma. Each of her grandchildren have cherished those gifts. Go for it!



edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## littlecanuck (Apr 21, 2011)

Great Idea! great daughter-in-law. I'm not a grandmother yet and I have a Gramma stash. I'm thinking that as long as I can still see well enough and my hands are good I can still create the little heirlooms.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wonderful idea!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Makes me think about things my Grandma knitted for me that will passed down for my daughter. How even-more special it will be for a future generation to know they were thought of before they were even here. That's what it is to be cherished. Lucky them.


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

This is a great thread! So nice to see I'm not the only one thinking of the future. In fact, it's amazing how many of us are!!! 

I grew up without any grandparents or extended family so have nothing to hand down. Am waiting for my 2 kids to produce so I can go berzerk with the needles! I have a few baby things I knitted for them stored away. I've started to put a few things away for GC but reading all these messages I realise I need to keep going. I need to think beyond the baby days.

Thankyou for justifying what I 've started and reinforced and encouraged me to keep going.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Neat idea...but I would have to start with grandchildren first....my boys are slow!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

it's a lovely idea! (and potential stash buster)


----------



## mamaw5 (Feb 12, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


I'm so sorry! I, too, have an autistic child so I understand your pain. Our youngest child has Aspergers and we believe my husbands nephew, who is now 29, had it a as well, although he has not been diagnosed. The two of them are so alike, they even look alike, more like brothers than either of them look like their own brothers. I would advise your other son to have genetic counciling so he can make an informed decision. My oldest son has three perfect children. Make some things any way, your don may want to adopt our might marry someone with children. My oldest son also has a step daughter that I couldn't love more and what's better, she loves me.. Never give up, just love which ever children your son gives you.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderfuil idea. I try to give my great grandchilden something each Christmas, that has belonged to my Mother or Grandmother. They have a shelf in their room that has a sign that says please do not touch Family Treasures.They say that it brings them closer to my Mother and Grand mother they never got to meet. They also have their pictures on the shelves.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

that is a wonderful idea. I still have my daughters Barbie dolls, cabbage patch dolls and all the clothes they had for them. some of the clothes I knit for their dolls. 

My daughters are now 35 and 37 and have kids of their own. My 13 year old GD played with these dolls and now they will be passed to my 2 year old GD to play with, Hopefully we will be able to keep them for when I get great grandkids as well....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like the perfect idea...


----------



## zzknits (Jun 26, 2011)

I just started a Great Grammy treasure box a month ago. It has 4 things in it so far. My grand childrens are already making suggestions of things they want in the box.


----------



## blizz61 (Jul 5, 2011)

My Grandmother did this, made 2 for each grandchild to pass on to their children, one for a boy and one for a girl. I think it is a wonderful idea.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clever girl! Excellent idea.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mamaw5 said:


> fergablu2 said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.
> ...


mamaw5, what a lovely response. I didn't know how to respond to our KP friend, but you have been there and you do. People like you help others to feel less alone.


----------



## Mart77 (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes I have, I am 78 years old and have rheumatoid arthiritis. My granddaughter asked me to make some baby items before my hands get to bad to knit and crochet. She has put them away for the future. She wanted a keepsake from me. I thought that was wonderful and showed her love and appreciation for my work.


----------



## nuts about knitting (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi!

I was too busy to do much knitting for my own children and grandchildren, but now that I am retired, I have been able to pursue my knitting passion. I feel bad and even a bit guilty that my kids and grandkids had so few hand-knitted items from me.

One day not long ago I got the brilliant idea (I thought) to knit for my great grandchildren. Since I have 7 grandchildren at the moment with a good possibility of an 8th in the near future, I came up with the idea of making a baby blanket for each grandchild to keep for their own children when the time comes. 

I chose a quite fancy pattern with ripples and bobbles and am planning to knit these blankets in a neutral cream coloured yarn to suit either a boy or girl. I have already completed one blanket! 

I plan to wrap the blankets in tissue paper and place them in a zippered bag for storage until needed. Since I probably won't be around to give the blankets to each great grandchild, I will give them to my eldest daughter for safe-keeping until they are needed. I just like the idea of passing something of myself along to a future generation.

If I have the time, I would also like to knit a few bonnets and sweaters and perhaps a stuffed toy or two, but for me, the baby blankets are the important items for me to do.

I hope that others will like this idea and will join me in knitting for their future families.

Cheers! Bonnie (nuts about knitting)


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Have we done this?

My daughter, who has 5 toddler grands. asked if I'd knit blankets for HER greatgrands.What a good idea. So far, she has 10 and I started on #11 last night. 

At first, I had mental pictures of a child dragging a blanket around and made them a bit bigger than she wanted. She truly meant baby size so I now shoot for around 36 X 36 and she's happy.

You and your DIL can have lots of fun choosing yarns, colors and stitch patterns together. It's a great idea. Enjoy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Our family also has serious health issues, and I will never be a grandmother. Daughter has a dear friend who was adopted by rather cold people, and we have passed family heirlooms on to her for her children. She appreciates them immensely, since they come with love, and I know some of our family treasures will continue to be treasured. We also have two neighbor families who have evolved into being friends, where nobody knits, and they appreciate items I have made for children and grandchildren. It is gratifying to spread the love among friends.



fergablu2 said:


> I doubt that I'll live long enough to be a grandmother, let alone a great-grandmother. My autistic child will never reproduce, and I just don't see my other child wanting to perpetuate our very damaged family line. He has two cousins from my side of the family, and they are both disabled. He is the only typically developing grandchild in the family.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

That is a wonderful idea and you are lucky to have a DL who appreciates your craft so Keep knitting for the little GGC.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I did this and now I have grandkids. I have several different sizes already for them, but now I better start knitting larger sizes. It's fun.
shula


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I do this, call it "knitting on spec" because I'm speculating about who will wear these things.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Wonderful idea and obviously a wonderful DIL!


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a basket weave blanket tucked away for my grandson's future baby. So he will have something I made esspecially for it. His mother's idea.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a grandchild drawer and am hopeful that some will see it. I constantly have to replace items given to daughters friends. This is a good thing because the patterns reworked become more intricate. Glad you have a great daughter in law. That is a treasure to keep


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that is a very special idea. Its nice when your work is appreciated, and to show you how much she wants to pass on your work. Fabulous


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I love that idea! I have so many things from my grandmother that will be passed on to my grown children, who I'm sure will pass them on to theirs. Having and knowing a history is a gift that not all of us are able to claim.


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

Fabulous idea! In fact, I might start one myself! :-D


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

My DIL's mother passed away soon after the GDs were born. Several years later my DIL found some baby yarn her mom had put away and asked me to make 2 baby blankets for future Great Grandchildren. That way it would be a gift from both Great Grandmothers.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is a wonderful idea and a great way to focus enjoyable knitting on precious items that will become family treasures. 

I would make a few suggestions for filling a "baby box" with carefully-selected items to be cherished and passed on to future generations:

*Take the time to select unique and "special" patterns and yarns for everything intended to become an heirloom piece. 

*Be sure there is variety in your collection: i.e.: sweater sets, booties, blankets, bibs, wash cloths, etc.

*Colors and styles may change in years to come, so select patterns and colors that are somewhat neutral. (Of course you can enjoy the fun of also creating some definte "boy" and "girl items).

*If your family has always followed the tradition of baptisms or christenings, a simple christening gown/set is a wonderful project to add to your collection. (A minimally lacy pattern is a good choice when babies' gender is not known).

*Store all finished pieces in a cool, dry container that will protect them from heat, cold, water and humidity.

*Acid-free paper is worth the small investment to wrap and protect each piece before it is stored.

*Take your time creating each piece and making it your very best work. For your work to be cherished and shared for generations, you want to put the best of yourself and your crafting into every piece.

*Enjoy the process of making each piece: Smile when you think of the unborn babies who will wear your work--and be sure to put all your love into every stitch!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I like your dil. If you feel like making thing for future greatgrandchildren then do it. I think that is a wonderful idea. You dil is definate a keeper. I wish that our dil would appriciate things that we do for their children. If I amde thing for the grands our dil would never put them on the children. My sister made thing for my grands and they never work them. I really sould not sayd this but I will. If her side made things for the grands they would definately be wearing them. It is very upsetting because they are our only grandchildren (one grandson and 3 granddaughter all of them are little).


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Wonderful idea!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I've been knitting and quilting for a future grandchildren's hope chest... no grands yet. I think it's a great idea to do this for future great-grands too, if you family is between generations right now. Even if something happens to you in the meantime, the children will have a gift of love that you made for them. It will mean a lot to know that they were loved before they were ever conceived!


----------



## dayo (Jul 22, 2012)

My grandson's are teens but I bought an acid free box and paper to store items knitted for future great grand children. This will protect items from the elements and, hopefully, keep them in pristine condition with love from great grandma.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Funny you should mention that......

I wasn't knitting back when my first 6 grandchildren were babies -- was working, long commute, big house to keep, yadda yadda!

I was already retired when I started acquiring the youngest 3 and have really enjoyed knitting for them. DIL is always telling me about people admiring the ponchos, blankets etc. and how she brags about her MIL making them.

Five of the older ones are now in college. Some of them have wanted dorm afghans and they like scarves and "can cozies" etc. But I've started thinking about doing some things in anticipation of great grandchildren. I'm almost done with a hooded poncho and I have been looking at other patterns to make and put aside.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I think it is a great idea. I had my Mom knit sweater and blanket sets for my sons future children. She was a talented knitter and had made a set for their sister's baby (she started her family at a much younger age than her brothers). I sent her the money for the yarn and kept them until they had children. I wish I had thought to have her knit more items.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh..Yes..Have many knitted baby & other articles I've knitted..put away for upcoming family..
note to Fergablu(?) you can knit as a charity for children of
other grandparents..who don't know how to knit..Even choose a dear friend


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Sagarika said:


> Knitting for the future gen is a GREAT IDEA, but in India, there is a superstition against It


It seems to be a superstition in many places (buying or making for the future generation). When I was young and single I spotted some adorable baby clothes on sale and bought an outfit for a girl and one for a boy to put away for when or if I had children. My Aunt had a fit! Bad luck or some such nonsense. 
I wish everyone my luck! I had 1 girl and 2 boys years later and you would be hard pressed to find better, smarter, thoughtful children!!!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

The best part of your message is acknowledging your DIL as "wonderful." I, too, had a MIL who thought I was wonderful, and I have tried to emulate our relationship with my own DIL and SIL. As for knitting for the future, I think you might want to have some labels made that say something like "made for you with love by ____" and sew them into everything you make for the future GG's. When you package them up carefully, tuck in a photo of you knitting the item and maybe a little note about who you are and why you're making this for them. This is a very special legacy.


----------



## JMG (Jun 5, 2012)

I have started that for my greatgrandchildren, but I do flannel blankets and fleece blankets. I just start to knit baby soxes for them also. I have made the blankets for all of my 12 grandchildren and have started it for my greats, i have four so far. I am making the blankets and putting them in totes. When I am gone my three daughters have been told to make their choice. I am doing one each for a boy and girl for all my grandchildren.

My mother use to make a 45x45 pink rose flannel blanket for all of her 13 granddaughters when they were born (2 boys came later and the got boy flannel blankets). When one of my neice had her first daughter I made a pink rose flannel blanket for her, she cried so hard and was so greatful. My mother lived on....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Thanks to Peggy S and Xiang for your lovely comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


Yes, I have made a pink baby blanket and a dress (wip), so far. I have yarn to do a blue blanket. I'm still collecting patterns for that purpose. I try them out for gifts and then if I like the finished product I make a second for my hope chest.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Julie106 said:


> What a great idea, this has prompted me to do the same for my future great grandchildren. Good luck with the knitting. Kind regards from England.


Hi Julie, thanks for posting. Good luck to you, too with your knitting! Cheers!!
Edie(EdithAnn)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

You've given me a great way to continue my blanket knitting after I finish making them for all the grandchildren!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> I am actually doing this at present. I have two daughters, one who has a two year old daughter and another on the way (February) and my second daughter who is happy to have just a boyfriend at the moment. When I started knitting for my grandaughter my other daughter asked if I could knit some things for her to put away for when she had her children so inbetween times I knit a variety of baby things and keep them in an old suitcase in tissue paper then that way no one gets missed. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Janis Blondel...Good for you..it's great to help our family in any way we can..besides, little things can be fun!! Thanks for your comments.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so happy for you that you have someone who appreciates your craft. I'm also happy for her. She obviously loves you. I have had two wonderful mothers-in-law who truly were like mothers to me. MILs get a bad rap. How fun this will be for you to start the knitting chest. Trust me, when I die someone will most likely toss all the yarn!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bdan said:


> yes I have already started by doind newborns first and making for both girls and boys and I am now up to size 10-12 and I am doing it for 2 grand children who are in their 20's They all know they have big storageboxes coming some day and they are all pleased to know that theyw will have things that I mad even if I no longer here. Barb


So nice to hear from all of you...Bdan, Ipeni, and Mumah...
Thank you for all your comments, and ideas, which I always appreciate.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sandimac (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm ready to start making lace wedding shawls for my 5 grandchildren - oldest is 11 and the youngest is 1. I'm 65 and have health issues that will only get worse...while I hope to be able to attend all the kids' wedding in person, I want them each to have a special 'hug' blessing from me on their special day....my only grandson can present it to his 'dearly beloved' and all can use them as christening shawls for future great-grandchildren so I can give them a 'hug' also


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lroth1615 said:


> Sadly my Mom died on Christmas day, the day after she found out she was to become a great grandma. Luckily my daughter had asked her 3 years before to knit some baby sweaters for a future grandchild. These sweaters have been used for two boys now. The girl sweaters are still waiting!!. I think of my talented Mom everytime I see my beautiful grandsons wearing her creations


Hi Iroth1615...touching story and beautiful memories.
Thanks for posting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

wonderful idea I think I might try it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dalex1945 said:


> I have been thinking about starting a "hope chest" for my granddaughters with knitted baby clothes and blankets among other things. Good to know others are doing this too. Must get started soon!


Hi to Dalex1945 and mjbk....thank both of you for your kind words...happy knitting!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I like your dil. If you feel like making thing for future greatgrandchildren then do it. I think that is a wonderful idea. You dil is definate a keeper. I wish that our dil would appriciate things that we do for their children. If I amde thing for the grands our dil would never put them on the children. My sister made thing for my grands and they never work them. I really sould not sayd this but I will. If her side made things for the grands they would definately be wearing them. It is very upsetting because they are our only grandchildren (one grandson and 3 granddaughter all of them are little).


In this situation, I would make a hope chest for each child anyway and as the children grow, let them know that this is there for them - then they will know that you had these things for them and will hopefully cherish them because they come from you.

I feel that I am very lucky, as I have 5 daughters and 5 grand-daughters. The older 2 girls don't have children of their own, but have children in their lives. The , who are old enough, love getting items made by their grandma, and miss 6 has asked if I can teach her to knit - when she is 13 (this must be the magic age, in her eyes) my DD's also love the things I make for them. I have just given my 3rd daughter a pair of fingertip-less gloves - knitted by me, and a hat- knitted by her grandmother (my mother), from yarn which was hand spun from the fleece of coloured sheep, owned by my parents. My mother started this hat, but became too ill to complete it. My girls also each have a beanie which was made by my mother and worn by my father - both my parents are now gone, so the hats go on giving pleasure & warmth


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

flohel said:


> I am doing that now.


Great Flohel!!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You do have a treasure in that DIL. She appreciates you, your craft and wants to preserve how wonderful you are for generations. You must be a very special and wonderful person. I always thought you must be.... you are very sweet to me... now I KNOW you ARE a very wonderful person. Bless you. Do knit some beautiful things that can be heirlooms and go into the chest.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Yarnie.One said:


> My heart goes out to you and your family. We have several autistic members in our large, extended family, as well as at home. Those affected have not had children, and among those not affected, several have chosen not to have any. We know how it is, and we send you our every best wish.
> 
> Perhaps you could share your talent and extra time by making things in honor of your family members for other children with difficult lives . Maybe beanies and cocoons for preemies, sweaters or caps for older kids in foster care, slippers for kids escaping into domestic violence shelters, etc.
> 
> Making each item with love, while thinking of your dear ones will make each gift an even greater treasure for those who receive them.


Hi Dancesewquilt, Catma4, and YarnieOne, thanks to all of you for you thoughtful and sincere comments. That's why this is such a great site!!! Best wishes, happy knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bonster said:


> My Mom had 3 grandchildren (twin boys and a girl). She made a baby quilt for each of them for their first child (her great grand child. The only thing is, she made 4! Maybe one of them will twin!


Thank you Torticollus and Bonster...always nice to hear comments and stories from other knitters. Thanks for writing to me.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> The best part of your message is acknowledging your DIL as "wonderful." I, too, had a MIL who thought I was wonderful, and I have tried to emulate our relationship with my own DIL and SIL. As for knitting for the future, I think you might want to have some labels made that say something like "made for you with love by ____" and sew them into everything you make for the future GG's. When you package them up carefully, tuck in a photo of you knitting the item and maybe a little note about who you are and why you're making this for them. This is a very special legacy.


And also, possibly, include a label from the yarn and detailed care instructions - if this isn't on the label (or is not clear)


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

edithann said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Patty Sutter said:
> ...


It will be a beautiful baby blanket and what a lovely and loving idea you have given us.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

I love that idea!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

what a wonderful idea. the only problem I see is fashion changes over the years. and the other of course, which we have never had problems with to date is moths. If you decide to go ahead you ideas would be greatly appreciated - I would like to too something like this and have already made and put away a baby blanket in case!!-God Bless - Janet


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dakota Sun said:


> Great Idea. I saved a few of my knitted and a crochet sweater that I had made for our daughters, the grandchildren all wore them and now my great grand daughter is will be wearing them too. I all so saved four out fits that both of my daughters and their daughters wore them. Now the great grand daughter will be wearing what her grandmother once wore. Brings back a lot of memories.
> Also my mother who is 92 made each of her grand daughters a crib blanket and also made one for each of her great grand children which everyone still has them. Although she would like to make the gg grand children something she is not able to because of poor eye sight.


Hi DakotaSun, Wonderful story...my daughter-in-law has saved most of what I knitted for my grandchildren. But, I felt the GGC should also have some new things. Wish I have saved some of what my mother knitted. Thanks for posting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittylady said:


> I too have started white wedding afghans and lots of baby sweater sets and lots of hats for grand kids and great grand babies. I have them in soace bags under the bed. Maybe i'll put them in the cedar chest too.


Wow Knittylady, that's a lot of projects...good for you. I know they will all appreciate your hard work! I know I do!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> I am so happy for you that you have someone who appreciates your craft. I'm also happy for her. She obviously loves you. I have had two wonderful mothers-in-law who truly were like mothers to me. MILs get a bad rap. How fun this will be for you to start the knitting chest. Trust me, when I die someone will most likely toss all the yarn!


That is so sad, can you not leave instructions for it to be donated to somewhere that the yarn will bring pleasure. My mother (unfortunately, due to her condition) spent her last years in a Nursing Home, and the activities for the residents included craft work, for those who were still able to knit or crochet. For those who had progressed beyond that, the yarn gave pleasure in other ways - just a thought, but my mother was one of those who could no longer knit, but enjoyed touching the yarn


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to do that as a grandmother's chest. We have our 10th due in December and after I'm done with a blanket for him I'll start on my grandmother's chest. It's a great idea.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> I have christmas stockings made except for the names that go on them for great grandchildren. Had to use one of them last year form my first GGS. He's a pistol.


Hi Gigi 722, Thanks for sharing about the Christmas stockings you have made. Great idea!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jblake loves to knit (Mar 30, 2012)

Yesterday my daughter had a baby shower, expecting baby girl in August. She has a 4 year old daughter, and my sister from out of town brought a little doll to my 4 year old granddaughter that my Mom crocheted years before dying. She died in 2002. I was absolutely speechless, and wanted to cry my eyes out. How sweet was that. I told my daughter not to ever allow the granddaughter to misplace the doll even though I like the idea she is playing with it. My Mother would be thrilled beyond words to know she had a great granddaughter playing with a doll she crocheted the outfit for. Priceless!!!!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

edithann said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > Patty Sutter said:
> ...


Thats beautiful, can you tell me what yarn you are using, that is very nice. thank you
Mary


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

edithann-What a wonderful idea! Denise


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


Your DIL is exceptional! I have a wonderful one who loves what I make also!

:-D That is a GREAT suggestion. Maybe we should all do that and leave  some things for future great grandchildren. :-D


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I think that's a great idea! My mother had made crocheted quite a few baby sweaters with matching hats that she had in her stash! When she passed away, we laid them out and had the grandchildren pick one outfit that they wanted for their 'future' children. My granddaughter is now wearing a sweater that her 'great grandmother' had made. What a keepsake!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

I think knitting or crocheting for a future great grand child is a wonderful idea. I hope it will be quie a few years before they are needed, but still a very nice idea.


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

I think you have a very wonderful, appreciative daughter-in-law! That's a wonderful idea


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

This would be a great way to use leftover yarn from your knitting for this generation. How about making baby blankets/afghans -- the problem is to determine how many future Great Grandchildren???? You could do stripes and add after you finish current projects.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, we should keep the yarn label with the item so people will know how to care for it. And write a note with the care instructions and a note for the recipient. 

I think my former daughter-in-law has put some of things I made away -- at least I get that impression. The relationship isn't so that I can ask. But she appreciates that I take the time and love to knit for my grandson.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

littlecanuck said:


> Great Idea! great daughter-in-law. I'm not a grandmother yet and I have a Gramma stash. I'm thinking that as long as I can still see well enough and my hands are good I can still create the little heirlooms.


Thanks to G-ma Jeri, Debbe, NRC1940, and Little Canuck,
for all your comments and stories. I am happy to hear from others and share all their memories with me!
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

What about making blankets/afghans using yarn left from projects you are making for your family. This would be a great way to use leftover yarn and you could use a stripe pattern. I would enclose a note with a sample of the yarn and mention the item, date and person that had an item made from this yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RhondaP said:


> This is a great thread! So nice to see I'm not the only one thinking of the future. In fact, it's amazing how many of us are!!!
> 
> I grew up without any grandparents or extended family so have nothing to hand down. Am waiting for my 2 kids to produce so I can go berzerk with the needles! I have a few baby things I knitted for them stored away. I've started to put a few things away for GC but reading all these messages I realise I need to keep going. I need to think beyond the baby days.
> 
> Thankyou for justifying what I 've started and reinforced and encouraged me to keep going.


More to send thanks to for your wonderful comments and stories. Bonbf3, Familydaycaremama, and RhondaP. Hugs and good wishes to all of you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nsnewfie1996 said:


> that is a wonderful idea. I still have my daughters Barbie dolls, cabbage patch dolls and all the clothes they had for them. some of the clothes I knit for their dolls.
> 
> My daughters are now 35 and 37 and have kids of their own. My 13 year old GD played with these dolls and now they will be passed to my 2 year old GD to play with, Hopefully we will be able to keep them for when I get great grandkids as well....


Ladies, you are all sooo great in making this Sunday so special for me...the stories, comments are wonderful for me to read. I'm never going to get my knitting done but this sure is fun..Thanks again to LoriRuth, Bellestarr12, BPJ, NSNEWife1196...happy knitting!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

It's funny that you mentioned this. I recently knitted a baby jacket & bonnet that I thought was so special I didn't want to give it away. That's when I thought of great-grandchildren. It will probably be a few years, but just this week the youngest gdtr said it wouldn't be fair because the oldest gdtr would get all the good stuff first. I probably won't be around then, so they can just work it out.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Sounds like the perfect idea...


Thanks Patocenizo..coming from a talented lady that's a nice compliment! Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I have been doing it for about 2 years now. I know some of the grand kids will really appreciate what I will leave for them, or maybe I will acutally see some of these great grand kids in what I have already made. I think it's a wonderful idea, the kids will grow up knowing that someone thought so much of them even before their parents met. I hope one of my grandsons will be the first to recieve these gifts, maybe two of them. or three. they are old enough to be dads.


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

My mother in law did this with Christmas stockings . She was dying of pancreatic cancer. She made the bottom parts of as many as she could. I was given the job to add the child's name and finish the stocking. I have run out but am using her patterns for the great grandchildren. She would have loved it. I think this is a great idea. Include a picture of you and maybe a hand written note.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

EZ2 said:


> Clever girl! Excellent idea.


More thanks for your comments to: zzknits, bl1zz61, & EZZ.
Funny that all of you used zz's in your avatars...H-m-m, I'm sure that means something good!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


What a compliment! And she really does appreciate you work. Sometimes we hear if those whose family neither understands nor appreciates the time, talent and effort that goes into a gift made by hand.

I am lucky to have the same kind of DIL you do....I think she has saved everything I ever knit or sewed for her daughters......and they are now 17 and 21 years of age!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, Yes, and Yes!! It's a great idea and something I plan to do. Actually I always have three big tubs of baby blankets ready for gifts: one neutral, one for boys and one for girls. Now I'm going to branch out into baby gift sets and other assorted items. We have no crafters in the family beyond my generation (yet), so someone has to supply the future generations with handmade items!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> mamaw5 said:
> 
> 
> > fergablu2 said:
> ...


Bonbf3....I agree thank you also, Mamaw5.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## joanneknits (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a wonderful idea!! I have heard of this idea before. It's a good one to pass on!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been collecting patterns towards my Great Grand Hope Chest for a few months now..... My GD's associate me so much with knitting and quilting that I think they will be touched to have a few things done just for their children... I have also been saving pieces of fabric from sewing I did for each of them to put into a quilt to take to college....... Oldest GD is 16.... maybe I'd better get going on that one..... Not sure I have enough for the second one.... I didn't do as much sewing for her..... Oooops....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Hi Grandmaknitstoo...love you name...great idea for making them as gifts first...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## K.A.Mitchell (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a shawl, an entrelac blanket and a matinee set waiting for my third granddaughter's baby - she is not even contemplating getting married yet but, just in case, her baby will have the same as I have knitted for her two cousin's babies. I shall knit other things for her as well later.


----------



## Joan Surber (May 22, 2012)

Yes, after my mother died, we found that she not only had crocheted baby blankets for her granddaughters that were expecting at the time, but had made some for future great-grandchildren.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Laura R said:


> Have we done this?
> 
> My daughter, who has 5 toddler grands. asked if I'd knit blankets for HER greatgrands.What a good idea. So far, she has 10 and I started on #11 last night.
> 
> ...


Hi to Mart77, Nutsabout knitting (Bonnie) & Laura R, it's been fun reading through what you have written. I can always pick up more ideas from my friends on KP. Thanks for sharing your stories with me.
Edie (EdithAnn)
:lol:


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes. I have one grandchild and was privileged to raise him. He is now 20. A few years ago I made a couple baby blankets and stored them away for his babies if I am not around. 
Good idea for you to suggest!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

susanrs1 said:


> I am so happy for you that you have someone who appreciates your craft. I'm also happy for her. She obviously loves you. I have had two wonderful mothers-in-law who truly were like mothers to me. MILs get a bad rap. How fun this will be for you to start the knitting chest. Trust me, when I die someone will most likely toss all the yarn!


Hello Susanrs1 from Rochester NY (my home state) I do have a wonderful DIL. We also both share our love of gardening together. I had a wonderful MIL, too. Asfar as "tossing" the yarn, unfortunately, that can happen..so we must keep knitting and using our "stash" so there won't much left...lol.. Keep up your great knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Our family also has serious health issues, and I will never be a grandmother. Daughter has a dear friend who was adopted by rather cold people, and we have passed family heirlooms on to her for her children. She appreciates them immensely, since they come with love, and I know some of our family treasures will continue to be treasured. We also have two neighbor families who have evolved into being friends, where nobody knits, and they appreciate items I have made for children and grandchildren. It is gratifying to spread the love among friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To MarilynKnits, thank you for sharing your story with us.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CALaura said:


> I do this, call it "knitting on spec" because I'm speculating about who will wear these things.


Hi to Ladystarshine, headvase1, shula, and calaura,
Thanks go out to all of you for sharing you comments and wonderful stories with us...Keep knitting..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fstknitter said:


> I have a grandchild drawer and am hopeful that some will see it. I constantly have to replace items given to daughters friends. This is a good thing because the patterns reworked become more intricate. Glad you have a great daughter in law. That is a treasure to keep


More thanks are going out to djones, homer, and fstknitter..
love hearing from everyone and reading your comments and ideas. Yep, my DIL is a KEEPER!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Linda U said:


> wonderful idea I think I might try it.


Thank you Linda U and Gigi772.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> My DIL's mother passed away soon after the GDs were born. Several years later my DIL found some baby yarn her mom had put away and asked me to make 2 baby blankets for future Great Grandchildren. That way it would be a gift from both Great Grandmothers.


Hello and thanks for your comments ...best wishes to: Goldnote, Essbee, LindaLu...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> This is a wonderful idea and a great way to focus enjoyable knitting on precious items that will become family treasures.
> 
> I would make a few suggestions for filling a "baby box" with carefully-selected items to be cherished and passed on to future generations:
> 
> ...


Wow, wow..thank you for taking the time to give us all your wonderful and appreciated suggestions...I will make note of these ideas. Happy knitting to you and best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sandimac said:


> I'm ready to start making lace wedding shawls for my 5 grandchildren - oldest is 11 and the youngest is 1. I'm 65 and have health issues that will only get worse...while I hope to be able to attend all the kids' wedding in person, I want them each to have a special 'hug' blessing from me on their special day....my only grandson can present it to his 'dearly beloved' and all can use them as christening shawls for future great-grandchildren so I can give them a 'hug' also


Sandimac, what a wonderful gesture you are making for your grandchildren. I hope you will get to see them get married in your lovely shawls. Bless you for thinking of them and sharing you story with us. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

My Mom used to make a baby afgan for every grandchild when they were born. She has been gone for a number of years now. I am the only one in my family to knit of crochet so I took up the tradition for her. I always make them in white, pink and blue so they would be ok for boy or girl. Now I have some waiting for the new children. Mom would be happy.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dimples16 said:


> I like your dil. If you feel like making thing for future greatgrandchildren then do it. I think that is a wonderful idea. You dil is definate a keeper. I wish that our dil would appriciate things that we do for their children. If I amde thing for the grands our dil would never put them on the children. My sister made thing for my grands and they never work them. I really sould not sayd this but I will. If her side made things for the grands they would definately be wearing them. It is very upsetting because they are our only grandchildren (one grandson and 3 granddaughter all of them are little).


Dimples16--I have heard stories like yours before. I look at it as they are losing out and I would not continue to knit for them. Maybe, in time that could turn around. In the meantime, make things for yourself and others who appreciate what you knit. I have friends who knit and still appreciate the frilly scarfs and hats I knit for them.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)
:-D


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to me! I have two great-grandsons and ten grandchildren! I can hardly keep up...I'm a slow knitter but, I'd like to make some things to save for a great-great. Who knows, maybe I'll live that long....heaven forbid, I'd be 97!!!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

I sure did,but still waiting,my oldest is only 23 and still in college ,but i know it could happen anytime?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dayo said:


> My grandson's are teens but I bought an acid free box and paper to store items knitted for future great grand children. This will protect items from the elements and, hopefully, keep them in pristine condition with love from great grandma.


Further thanks go out to Marty 41, humdinger, sewbizgirl, and dayo....love hearing all you comments and thoughts..Keep knitting ladies and enjoy the rest of today!
Hugs,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Funny you should mention that......
> 
> I wasn't knitting back when my first 6 grandchildren were babies -- was working, long commute, big house to keep, yadda yadda!
> 
> ...


Good for you Immunurse, glad the "kids" appreciate what you knit..it's good for us to know that and for them too!
Thanks for your comments..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Sagarika said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting for the future gen is a GREAT IDEA, but in India, there is a superstition against It
> ...


Hi Nickerina & Irmadee, thank you for giving me some positive feedback and enjoy your families (and, of course, knitting!!) 
Hugs,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JMG said:


> I have started that for my greatgrandchildren, but I do flannel blankets and fleece blankets. I just start to knit baby soxes for them also. I have made the blankets for all of my 12 grandchildren and have started it for my greats, i have four so far. I am making the blankets and putting them in totes. When I am gone my three daughters have been told to make their choice. I am doing one each for a boy and girl for all my grandchildren.
> 
> My mother use to make a 45x45 pink rose flannel blanket for all of her 13 granddaughters when they were born (2 boys came later and the got boy flannel blankets). When one of my neice had her first daughter I made a pink rose flannel blanket for her, she cried so hard and was so greatful. My mother lived on....


JMG, All I can say is WOW, WOW, and more WOW!!!!!
Hope your mom can hear me..Best wishes, 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

BubbyIssaquah said:


> The best part of your message is acknowledging your DIL as "wonderful." I, too, had a MIL who thought I was wonderful, and I have tried to emulate our relationship with my own DIL and SIL. As for knitting for the future, I think you might want to have some labels made that say something like "made for you with love by ____" and sew them into everything you make for the future GG's. When you package them up carefully, tuck in a photo of you knitting the item and maybe a little note about who you are and why you're making this for them. This is a very special legacy.


Thank you BubbyIssaquah, your ideas are great and I will use them!! You are right, this is very special.
Edie (EdithAnn).


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You do have a treasure in that DIL. She appreciates you, your craft and wants to preserve how wonderful you are for generations. You must be a very special and wonderful person. I always thought you must be.... you are very sweet to me... now I KNOW you ARE a very wonderful person. Bless you. Do knit some beautiful things that can be heirlooms and go into the chest.


Hi Amy, why are you not knitting? How are you doing with your son's afghan? That must be a long process, but knowing you, you're near the finish line!! Thanks for all your wonderful comments...and hey...you're pretty nice, yourself!!
Hugs and best wishes, 
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

I think it is a wonderful idea. What a great way to get to know a Great -Grandmother that you may or may not ever get to meet. I have a Grandma hope chest (which is mine since the age of 16 and MY MOTHER'S) in which each of my Grandchildren have a Baptism gown(made by MY GRANDMOTHER) which they used and also a blanket booties and bonnet made by me. I would suggest putting a picture and a little information about the Grand Mother or Great-Grand Mother so as the child ages they have some information. Oh I forgot to mention that the napkins to wipe their foreheads were made by my mother as were their wedding bridal handkies. These are things that will never be replaced and my children missed their Great Grand Mother, as well as their grandmother and these will be keepsakes for this family for at least 4 boys.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> what a wonderful idea. the only problem I see is fashion changes over the years. and the other of course, which we have never had problems with to date is moths. If you decide to go ahead you ideas would be greatly appreciated - I would like to too something like this and have already made and put away a baby blanket in case!!-God Bless - Janet


Many thanks for posting your ideas.. Ritalittlecat, farmgirl, and trinitycraftsister.Happy Knitting,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Momunum said:


> I'm going to do that as a grandmother's chest. We have our 10th due in December and after I'm done with a blanket for him I'll start on my grandmother's chest. It's a great idea.


Good for you Momunum...don't forget to post!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jblake loves to knit said:


> Yesterday my daughter had a baby shower, expecting baby girl in August. She has a 4 year old daughter, and my sister from out of town brought a little doll to my 4 year old granddaughter that my Mom crocheted years before dying. She died in 2002. I was absolutely speechless, and wanted to cry my eyes out. How sweet was that. I told my daughter not to ever allow the granddaughter to misplace the doll even though I like the idea she is playing with it. My Mother would be thrilled beyond words to know she had a great granddaughter playing with a doll she crocheted the outfit for. Priceless!!!!!!


Hi Jblakelovestoknit...thanks for sharing that lovely story.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You have a very smart DIL. That is great that she suggested that. Will definately give you lots to do in projects.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Make sure you include a letter to that ggd or ggs to tell them about yourself and why you made the item. That way you can make sure they get to "know" you and have a sample of your handwriting. I'm sure that will be kept and passed down to future generations too!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

craftymatt2 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


Thanks Mary, I used Lion Brand - Homespun...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dory said:


> I think that's a great idea! My mother had made crocheted quite a few baby sweaters with matching hats that she had in her stash! When she passed away, we laid them out and had the grandchildren pick one outfit that they wanted for their 'future' children. My granddaughter is now wearing a sweater that her 'great grandmother' had made. What a keepsake!


 :-D  :-D Hello denisejh, lovinkittin, & Dory,
Thanks to all of you for your stores and comments.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I have just recently started making baby shawl's for when I have great grandchildren, in case I can't knit when I get them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dory said:


> I think that's a great idea! My mother had made crocheted quite a few baby sweaters with matching hats that she had in her stash! When she passed away, we laid them out and had the grandchildren pick one outfit that they wanted for their 'future' children. My granddaughter is now wearing a sweater that her 'great grandmother' had made. What a keepsake!


 :-D  :-D Hello denisejh, lovinknittin, & Dory,
Thanks to all of you for your stores and comments.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I think she's hinting at something.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Also, we should keep the yarn label with the item so people will know how to care for it. And write a note with the care instructions and a note for the recipient.
> 
> I think my former daughter-in-law has put some of things I made away -- at least I get that impression. The relationship isn't so that I can ask. But she appreciates that I take the time and love to knit for my grandson.


Hi to gmarie, fly2liv, 2mchyrn, & coloradoknits, thank all of you for your interesting comments and ideas.
Have a great afternoon and keep knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


My mother did that, and when she died, there were still baby things waiting for the next generation. Such a great idea, and means much to those who receive them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

westwood said:


> It's funny that you mentioned this. I recently knitted a baby jacket & bonnet that I thought was so special I didn't want to give it away. That's when I thought of great-grandchildren. It will probably be a few years, but just this week the youngest gdtr said it wouldn't be fair because the oldest gdtr would get all the good stuff first. I probably won't be around then, so they can just work it out.


Ha, ha, that's a cute one from you youngest gdtr...Why not teach her to knit..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joyceann said:


> My mother in law did this with Christmas stockings . She was dying of pancreatic cancer. She made the bottom parts of as many as she could. I was given the job to add the child's name and finish the stocking. I have run out but am using her patterns for the great grandchildren. She would have loved it. I think this is a great idea. Include a picture of you and maybe a hand written note.


Thank you Deshka & Joyceann for sharing your stories and ideas. This is what KP is all about!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## angelsmom1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

wonderful idea. just wonderful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gramknits said:


> Yes, Yes, and Yes!! It's a great idea and something I plan to do. Actually I always have three big tubs of baby blankets ready for gifts: one neutral, one for boys and one for girls. Now I'm going to branch out into baby gift sets and other assorted items. We have no crafters in the family beyond my generation (yet), so someone has to supply the future generations with handmade items!


Hi AnnDeGray and Gram Knits...Yep, we have to keep up the knitting tradition...seems this may be the best way for us to do it. Thanks for writing!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea!!!! Umm, something for me to think about as well!!! :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

joanneknits said:


> That's a wonderful idea!! I have heard of this idea before. It's a good one to pass on!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Joanneknits...will do!! :thumbup: 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes, I have "hope chests" for both gr'kids & plan on making a doll for my future great gran-daughter.

Due to a number of health issues, I may not been on this earth when my gr'kids graduate, go to college, marry & have kids of their own. So I decided to be "with them" though my knitting gifts & letters for the high points of their lives.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, even though I'm a bit young... I was very ill for a time and wasn't sure I was ever going to see a grandchild. I made a couple of layettes and some toddler sweaters. I have put them away and only told my best friends where they were so my daughter would have them if I passed...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

edithann said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > You do have a treasure in that DIL. She appreciates you, your craft and wants to preserve how wonderful you are for generations. You must be a very special and wonderful person. I always thought you must be.... you are very sweet to me... now I KNOW you ARE a very wonderful person. Bless you. Do knit some beautiful things that can be heirlooms and go into the chest.
> ...


Dear EdithAnn,

I AM Knitting and knitting and knitting. This is from another post this morning from a KP'er who was having trouble finishing blankets for her grandsons because it is so boring..........

(MY quote)
Push through, girl, knowing it will be enjoyed by a little guy you love.

I am working on a (HUGE) afghan for my 6'6" little man to take with him to college. I am knitting it for him to take with him 1000 miles away and when he uses it, he will think of Mom and home.

It is taking literally FOREVER since it is mosaic and will end up being too big as a blanket for his full-sized bed. REALLY!!

I am eager to move on to my next project, but keep plugging away. The end will be soon and very bittersweet as I have computed it will finally be finished just as he will be leaving. (I write this with a tear in my eye)

Push on because it is a labor of love. (end quote)

Best Wishes friend, and Happy Knitting.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, but it would have to be something special. 18 months ago, a dear friend of mine was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer with no prior symptoms. She was given 6 months. The top of her priority list was to knit 2 baby blankets for her 2 sons' future children. They were neither married nor in relationships. She was a novice knitter, and I sat many a night with her watching her painful progress, and marveling at her courage. She finished them with a great sense of accomplishment 3 weeks before her death


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

Im doing something similar right now


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


Fabulous idea.


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

i am in the process of making a christening set for my oldest grand daughter so she'll have something to remember me by. she is not yet married and in college. Thinking of doing the same thing for my other 2 grands.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I have 7 grandchildren,no greatchildren yet. One grandaughter just got married. I decided to knit baby items for the future. Have several blankets, baby uggs,hats, bibs, washcloths. I knit them in between other projects. This way I won't be rushed when the babies do arrive.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Revan said:


> Sounds like a great idea!!!! Umm, something for me to think about as well!!! :-D


Same here. I have 2 grandsons 9 and 13yo. Will be fun to knit for their children.


----------



## jenny hair (Jul 16, 2012)

Thats a great idea, we knitters are almost a thing of the past, and to pass somthing down like this would be a treasure.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Fergablu2: There is a chance that there will be other children in your family. My heart goes out to you, but being someone who has worked with challenged children for a very long time, I don't consider them or their family members "damaged." You know they say attitude is the first thing when it comes to dealing with anything in life! Take care of yourself and love your wonderful family! :thumbup:


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

yes my lovely other half has amaaade me a box and it is full of knitting for my great grand children when they happen all in tissue paper with camphor


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Your shawl-turned-blanket is just beautiful. And, your idea of knitting for future grandchildren and ggc, is also beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dpicanco (Feb 21, 2012)

Everyone in my family has a knitted Christmas stocking from Mary Maxim kits. Have been doing this for 58 yrs. My dtr is 59! Een the pets have stockings. I have begun knitting them and putting away with enough yarn for someone to put the name on it when I'm gone! I just turned 80. I am also knitting christening blankets!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i HAVE A big plastic bin full of baby clothes,in case i will not be around.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

What a wonderful way to share your love.... you must be a very special person. God bless you!


conig said:


> Yes, I have "hope chests" for both gr'kids & plan on making a doll for my future great gran-daughter.
> 
> Due to a number of health issues, I may not been on this earth when my gr'kids graduate, go to college, marry & have kids of their own. So I decided to be "with them" though my knitting gifts & letters for the high points of their lives.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

My grandmother did not knit but was an avid crocheter. Before she passed away, she had made beautiful crocheted edging on sets of bed linens which she gave to all of her grandchildren. My edging was blue and I had those sheets for more than 20 years and thought of her everytime I used them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've been collecting patterns towards my Great Grand Hope Chest for a few months now..... My GD's associate me so much with knitting and quilting that I think they will be touched to have a few things done just for their children... I have also been saving pieces of fabric from sewing I did for each of them to put into a quilt to take to college....... Oldest GD is 16.... maybe I'd better get going on that one..... Not sure I have enough for the second one.... I didn't do as much sewing for her..... Oooops....


Hi Jynx, Aside from knitting for the future GGC, my DIL
is doing something like you are. She has saved many of the sports jerseys the boys (my GSs) had and will have someone turn them into quilts for them. I can't do that or I would. Anyone, this is fun for our kids (I hope.) Thanks for commenting..always good hearing from you.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

K.A.Mitchell said:


> I have a shawl, an entrelac blanket and a matinee set waiting for my third granddaughter's baby - she is not even contemplating getting married yet but, just in case, her baby will have the same as I have knitted for her two cousin's babies. I shall knit other things for her as well later.


Hi K.A. Mitchell...always good to be ahead of them...sorry I didn't start this sooner...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sassiladyann (Jun 28, 2012)

wonderful idea, I inherited things my grandmother and great grandmother crocheted, needlepoint, knitted and tatted as well as a set of buttons that my great grandmother had a never used (in my favorite color by the way) that I am trying to figure out what to do with. They had also started a quilt that I will be finishing in two smaller quilts instead of one big one so both my daughters can have something from their gr-gma and gr-gr-gma.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Joan Surber said:


> Yes, after my mother died, we found that she not only had crocheted baby blankets for her granddaughters that were expecting at the time, but had made some for future great-grandchildren.


Hi Joan, What a nice, unexpected surprise for you. It does mean a lot to us. I'm not so good at keeping surprises, so they will see things as I knit them. Just hope my eyes hold out!! 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

suzette770 said:


> Yes. I have one grandchild and was privileged to raise him. He is now 20. A few years ago I made a couple baby blankets and stored them away for his babies if I am not around.
> Good idea for you to suggest!


Yes, Suzette, My DIL had the right idea to suggest this to me. Glad you did the same..
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> My Mom used to make a baby afgan for every grandchild when they were born. She has been gone for a number of years now. I am the only one in my family to knit of crochet so I took up the tradition for her. I always make them in white, pink and blue so they would be ok for boy or girl. Now I have some waiting for the new children. Mom would be happy.


Hi Marty41, good for you...keeping up the tradition is so important and your "mom would be happy!" Thanks for commenting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> I sure did,but still waiting,my oldest is only 23 and still in college ,but i know it could happen anytime?


Thanks to Walking Again & Jocelyne for commenting. It's so interesting to read what everyone writes. Good luck to both of you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lvsroses said:


> I think it is a wonderful idea. What a great way to get to know a Great -Grandmother that you may or may not ever get to meet. I have a Grandma hope chest (which is mine since the age of 16 and MY MOTHER'S) in which each of my Grandchildren have a Baptism gown(made by MY GRANDMOTHER) which they used and also a blanket booties and bonnet made by me. I would suggest putting a picture and a little information about the Grand Mother or Great-Grand Mother so as the child ages they have some information. Oh I forgot to mention that the napkins to wipe their foreheads were made by my mother as were their wedding bridal handkies. These are things that will never be replaced and my children missed their Great Grand Mother, as well as their grandmother and these will be keepsakes for this family for at least 4 boys.


Thanks for sharing you wonderful story with us, Ivs roses..
Wonderful keepsakes for your family..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

krankymax said:


> You have a very smart DIL. That is great that she suggested that. Will definately give you lots to do in projects.


Krankymax, my DIL is not only smart but lovely, too! She is a very giving person...now, I hope I can give back for the "kids" to have in the future!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JuneS said:


> Make sure you include a letter to that ggd or ggs to tell them about yourself and why you made the item. That way you can make sure they get to "know" you and have a sample of your handwriting. I'm sure that will be kept and passed down to future generations too!


Great idea JuneS...I will try to remember your suggestion.
Thanks...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## fibernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea!! My mother passed at 54 after 9 years of cancer(29 yrs. ago) and she left baby afaghans for all the cousins, most hadnt even gotten pregnant yet. it was so wonderful giving those to them and then they knew how she had thought of them for their future. What a way for a smile. Go for it, it will be such fun for you and just think someday they will have a story to tell others about you. Great daughter-in-law!!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Urith said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Hi Urith, good for you..that's why I'm doing it, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Hello cmbottorff...I hope not..still a little young....lol...
Thanks for writing...
Edie (EdithAnn) :wink: :wink:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gram26 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


I agree it's a great idea, gram 26. Glad your mother did it, too.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Revan said:


> Sounds like a great idea!!!! Umm, something for me to think about as well!!! :-D


Hi Angelsmom 1950 and Revan...it is something nice to give thought to. Thanks for commenting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

conig said:


> Yes, I have "hope chests" for both gr'kids & plan on making a doll for my future great gran-daughter.
> 
> Due to a number of health issues, I may not been on this earth when my gr'kids graduate, go to college, marry & have kids of their own. So I decided to be "with them" though my knitting gifts & letters for the high points of their lives.


Conig, glad you have started a "hope chest" of your own. Hope you health improves and you can see them enjoy your knitting, etc.
Best regards,
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Dstan said:


> Yes, even though I'm a bit young... I was very ill for a time and wasn't sure I was ever going to see a grandchild. I made a couple of layettes and some toddler sweaters. I have put them away and only told my best friends where they were so my daughter would have them if I passed...


Hope this finds you feeling better Dstan. Glad you have made some things for your future grandchild to enjoy! Best wishes, and thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi my son in law suggested the same idea but also suggested i put little name tags sewn into them saying [nannys knitting]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Oh Amy, I know how you feel..my oldest grandson will be going away to college next year. His mother is the one who made the suggestion about the "hope chest." Where have the years gone??? I am glad I moved a few years ago to Virginia from New York to see them a little more often.
Keep those needles clicking, but do relax a little in between! lol ...I haven't knitted all day..been having fun 
reading and answering all the comments. Stay as nice and as talented as you are...and, happy knitting to you, too!
Edie...

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

I actually had a few knitted items, made by my husband's grandmother, his mother, and myself. I had them packed away for grandchildren. My son moved into our house when we moved out to go to a 55+ community. Instead of packing up these precious items, he and his wife rented a waste unit and tossed everything we didn't have time to pack. He decided he needed to start his daughter in the better schools a year earlier than I had planned to move. My husband & I agreed with the reason & moved out, expecting our belongings to be kept for us. I'm sure you know what happened - thanks for letting me vent! I am again knitting, this time I have a wonderful group to knit with. I'm now knitting for current grandchildren, we have 8 n should keep me busy!


----------



## peggy mc carthy (Jun 20, 2011)

I am lucky to have 8 grandchildern and have already made an irsh knit sweater and a 5 hour sweater(ha-ha) and afgans for all of their first child. my kids told me i was crazy but they will be glad to give those peices to them when they have their babies. i know i like the idea and it was fun to do it for me.


peggy mc c


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

pzoe said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Hi to Celt Knitter, Jeanie GirlUk, and PZOE...thanks go out to all of you for commenting on my post. Have a wonderful day knitting..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. Maybe I should keep some of the sweaters I have in a box that I was going to donate.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Revan said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a great idea!!!! Umm, something for me to think about as well!!! :-D
> ...


Hello, G-Ram, Mariaps, and Mamiepooh, Glad to hear you're all making or at least thinking about knitting for the future.
Thanks for all your comments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Fergablu2: There is a chance that there will be other children in your family. My heart goes out to you, but being someone who has worked with challenged children for a very long time, I don't consider them or their family members "damaged." You know they say attitude is the first thing when it comes to dealing with anything in life! Take care of yourself and love your wonderful family! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jenny hair said:


> Thats a great idea, we knitters are almost a thing of the past, and to pass somthing down like this would be a treasure.


Thanks, Jenny...I agree!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> yes my lovely other half has amaaade me a box and it is full of knitting for my great grand children when they happen all in tissue paper with camphor


Hi Insanitynz, great idea..I'll have to come up with something to hold these items. Thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Sounds like a great idea, but it wouldn't be appreciated in my family.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

junel said:


> Your shawl-turned-blanket is just beautiful. And, your idea of knitting for future grandchildren and ggc, is also beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks June, for your kind comments..Happy knitting to you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jocelyne said:


> i HAVE A big plastic bin full of baby clothes,in case i will not be around.


Glad Jocelyne and Dpicanco are doing the same thing. Happy knitting and best wishes to both of you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sassiladyann said:


> wonderful idea, I inherited things my grandmother and great grandmother crocheted, needlepoint, knitted and tatted as well as a set of buttons that my great grandmother had a never used (in my favorite color by the way) that I am trying to figure out what to do with. They had also started a quilt that I will be finishing in two smaller quilts instead of one big one so both my daughters can have something from their gr-gma and gr-gr-gma.


Thank you Sassiladyann..you have some wonderful projects to complete but how great when they are finished. I also have a lot of my MIL's old buttons and have used several on decorating tee shirts, pillows, etc.
Thanks for writing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## knitchick (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi, I think that is really sad i also have a autistic child ,she knits for anyone that is having a baby.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

fibernut said:


> Great idea!! My mother passed at 54 after 9 years of cancer(29 yrs. ago) and she left baby afaghans for all the cousins, most hadnt even gotten pregnant yet. it was so wonderful giving those to them and then they knew how she had thought of them for their future. What a way for a smile. Go for it, it will be such fun for you and just think someday they will have a story to tell others about you. Great daughter-in-law!!!


Thanks Fibernut...nice story..thanks for writing to me.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

junel said:


> My grandmother did not knit but was an avid crocheter. Before she passed away, she had made beautiful crocheted edging on sets of bed linens which she gave to all of her grandchildren. My edging was blue and I had those sheets for more than 20 years and thought of her everytime I used them.


  :-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knitchick said:


> Hi my son in law suggested the same idea but also suggested i put little name tags sewn into them saying [nannys knitting]


Hi Knitchick..Great idea from your SIL..
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

undecided said:


> I actually had a few knitted items, made by my husband's grandmother, his mother, and myself. I had them packed away for grandchildren. My son moved into our house when we moved out to go to a 55+ community. Instead of packing up these precious items, he and his wife rented a waste unit and tossed everything we didn't have time to pack. He decided he needed to start his daughter in the better schools a year earlier than I had planned to move. My husband & I agreed with the reason & moved out, expecting our belongings to be kept for us. I'm sure you know what happened - thanks for letting me vent! I am again knitting, this time I have a wonderful group to knit with. I'm now knitting for current grandchildren, we have 8 n should keep me busy!


Oh my undecided...what a story..but the happy ending is that you are knitting again for grandchildren. Glad you also have a great knitting group..so do I.
Best wishes & happy knitting.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

peggy mc carthy said:


> I am lucky to have 8 grandchildern and have already made an irsh knit sweater and a 5 hour sweater(ha-ha) and afgans for all of their first child. my kids told me i was crazy but they will be glad to give those peices to them when they have their babies. i know i like the idea and it was fun to do it for me.
> 
> peggy mc c


Hi Peggy, glad you are doing what you think is right..you go girl. Crazy, no!! Happy, yes!!!
Thanks for posting.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> What a wonderful idea. Maybe I should keep some of the sweaters I have in a box that I was going to donate.


Hi Mombr4..thanks..absolutely...good to donate some, but do keep a few..that's what I'm doing.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me.


Thanks, Wilbo!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sounds like a great idea, but it wouldn't be appreciated in my family.


Sorry to hear that..find someone who will.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

LOVE this idea!!!!What a treasure it would be for future generations!!
julie


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

julietremain said:


> LOVE this idea!!!!What a treasure it would be for future generations!!
> julie


Thanks Julie, just hope I don't drop any stitches along the way!lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


I am going to do the same thing for my future great gandchilden, neices and nephwes infact for any children that are born in our family.
I plan to add a little note with each item I make telling them who I am and something about the family line. Bell


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

That is such a lovely idea. As the others have said, that girl's definitely a keeper!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow how lucky you got such a great DIL. Since I din't get any Granddaughters I have a Great Grandma stash of lots of pink things. I have 6 Grandsons so all the blue stuff is gone. Not sure I will be here to see a Great Grandchild so I am planning ahead.


----------



## EllenLevy (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a lovely idea and actually something I personally have thought of. However, I have also thought that if I did this, I would only knit items for babys that would not change in style. 

Ellen Levy


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

You will be in my prayers whenever I start to knit. Stay strong, stay positive.


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

I've already started knitting and crocheting for gr.grands yet to come, GD's find this funny but have already picked the ones they especially like. It's first come first served.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

I've already started mine! Your DIL is a keeper!! :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, EdithAnn, I have thought of the Grandmothers Chest for all my grandchildren...and I keep saying "I am going to start it one day" lol....but Geez...I have 10 grand children and a great grand on the way...how would I choose is my logic lol
That's my story and I am sticking with it! lol

Hugs hon,

Camilla


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bell said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Wonderful idea about adding the note, Bell.
Thanks for the suggestion.

:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

greenmantle said:


> That is such a lovely idea. As the others have said, that girl's definitely a keeper!


Hi Greenmantle...thanks..yep, she sure is a KEEPER!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knitnutty said:


> Wow how lucky you got such a great DIL. Since I din't get any Granddaughters I have a Great Grandma stash of lots of pink things. I have 6 Grandsons so all the blue stuff is gone. Not sure I will be here to see a Great Grandchild so I am planning ahead.


Hi Knitnutty, mainly boys in my family, too. I do have a darling granddaughter ,but she is the youngest (12). Always good to plan ahead. Yes, I am lucky to have my DIL.
Thanks for writing!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

EllenLevy said:


> It is a lovely idea and actually something I personally have thought of. However, I have also thought that if I did this, I would only knit items for babys that would not change in style.
> 
> Ellen Levy


I will try to do the same..keep styles simply..One of the reasons I started with a blanket. Thanks for posting.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lvsroses said:


> You will be in my prayers whenever I start to knit. Stay strong, stay positive.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Ruby's rose said:


> I've already started knitting and crocheting for gr.grands yet to come, GD's find this funny but have already picked the ones they especially like. It's first come first served.


Nice...good for you Ruby's Rose..Happy Knitting!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

-knitter said:


> I've already started mine! Your DIL is a keeper!! :thumbup:


Hi Knitter...she is a Keeper..thanks.. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What a wonderful idea! Items for new babies, hope chests, hat/scarf/mitten sets. Tuck in some extra needles etc. for those inspired to carry on the tradition. Maybe some pictures. It would be a treasure trove.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Yes, EdithAnn, I have thought of the Grandmothers Chest for all my grandchildren...and I keep saying "I am going to start it one day" lol....but Geez...I have 10 grand children and a great grand on the way...how would I choose is my logic lol
> That's my story and I am sticking with it! lol
> 
> Hugs hon,
> ...


What a nice surprise hearing from you Camilla. Glad you still have your sense of humor and seem to be feeling better. You stick to your story gal..you are funny!!
Hugs to you, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## valleyview (Jun 27, 2012)

I think it is a wonderful idea. I'll start mine this summer with a baby afghan. valleyview


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> What a wonderful idea! Items for new babies, hope chests, hat/scarf/mitten sets. Tuck in some extra needles etc. for those inspired to carry on the tradition. Maybe some pictures. It would be a treasure trove.


Hi Snoozi Suzi...thanks for your comments...I don't know about the pictures..don't want to scare them!!lol
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

valleyview said:


> I think it is a wonderful idea. I'll start mine this summer with a baby afghan. valleyview


Good for you Valleyview..do post it..


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done this, also with quilts so that my gr grandchildren have my love wraped around them.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cheri49 said:


> I've done this, also with quilts so that my gr grandchildren have my love wraped around them.


Nicely stated, Cheri49..thanks..


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

What a great idea!! And such a special Daughter- in -law she's a keeper too--


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gloria Hall said:


> What a great idea!! And such a special Daughter- in -law she's a keeper too--


Thanks Gloria...she is special and certainly a KEEPER!!!! :-D


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

What a wonderful idea. My mother yrs ago made treeskirts,,,counted cross stitch for my sister and I. At the time my dad had newly retired and it was a big adjustment period for them. The winter months I convinced him to make me a manger out of wood. It turned out so perfect that I convinced him to make four more for his grandsons,,,someday to have in their homes . Mother was going to make treeskirt but kept putting it off. Now she has macular and can no longer see to do that craft. So my point you don't know what the future holds,,,so do it now and pack it away,,,they'll appreciate it so much in the future.


----------



## busybeeanne (Feb 8, 2012)

When you make things for the future generatons remember
to put a label on them with your name and the date. 
Explain who you are.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

crazy-dutch-lady said:


> What a wonderful idea. My mother yrs ago made treeskirts,,,counted cross stitch for my sister and I. At the time my dad had newly retired and it was a big adjustment period for them. The winter months I convinced him to make me a manger out of wood. It turned out so perfect that I convinced him to make four more for his grandsons,,,someday to have in their homes . Mother was going to make treeskirt but kept putting it off. Now she has macular and can no longer see to do that craft. So my point you don't know what the future holds,,,so do it now and pack it away,,,they'll appreciate it so much in the future.


Thanks crazy-dutch-lady..I'm with you...I'll have to work fast..you don't know what the future has in store for us..hopefully good things!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Great idea. I will get started by making crib blankets from my stash


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Great idea. I will get started by making crib blankets from my stash


Hello to another Edith...Good way to start..blankets are always needed.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Fantastic idea. Just think of the generations coming down the road that will get to enjoy the beautiful things you made. Beautiful legacy to leave.


----------



## luvs2knit47 (Sep 27, 2011)

This sounds like a wonderful idea!!! I may just do this myself...and I will make some pink/girlie things since one our our many boys hopefully will end up with a girl...surely!! I have 2 brothers. We have 3 sons, they have 7 sons!!! I have a step granddaughter and I do love and enjoy her but she was 12 when we got her so I missed all the cutsie stages... 
Yes, I will take this idea and run with it!!! I may not live to see any of my Greats but they will know they had a GGM that loved them before they were even born~~~


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

I've already start. have 6 sweathers set, 4 blankets and a dozen or so toys. My grand kids are loving it. Some have already picked out which ones they what. So go to it and have fun


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

I started mine several months ago. I have a baby sweater (knitted), blanket (crocheted), and a cocoon and matching hat (knitted)finished. Have two blankets in progress, one knitted and one in crochet. Many more in my head. I also do a lot of charity knitting. When people ask if it's for someone special, I say Yes, my future Great Grandkids.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

luvs2knit47 said:


> This sounds like a wonderful idea!!! I may just do this myself...and I will make some pink/girlie things since one our our many boys hopefully will end up with a girl...surely!! I have 2 brothers. We have 3 sons, they have 7 sons!!! I have a step granddaughter and I do love and enjoy her but she was 12 when we got her so I missed all the cutsie stages...
> Yes, I will take this idea and run with it!!! I may not live to see any of my Greats but they will know they had a GGM that loved them before they were even born~~~


Nice hearing your comments...happy knitting!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mum41 said:


> I've already start. have 6 sweathers set, 4 blankets and a dozen or so toys. My grand kids are loving it. Some have already picked out which ones they what. So go to it and have fun


I really have to start picking up the pace! Knitted for so many others, which I thought of this sooner. Keep knitting and have fun, Mum41. :-D


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

EllenLevy said:


> It is a lovely idea and actually something I personally have thought of. However, I have also thought that if I did this, I would only knit items for babys that would not change in style.
> 
> Ellen Levy


I'm gonna sound like a smart a** now, Ellen, so I hope you have a good sense of humor when I point out that babies don't change in style. It's the items we knit for them that may change in style.

I am not a retired English teacher so I don't even know what was involved in your sentence...maybe a dangling participle or something but I loved it!

I'm sure there will be retired English teachers and others who will now chastise me for my smarta**ism but I can take it.

Happy knitting.....and knitting for our future GGchildren does sound like a good idea!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

rose haft said:


> I love it! Keep that girl, too.


DITTO!!! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittngal said:


> I started mine several months ago. I have a baby sweater (knitted), blanket (crocheted), and a cocoon and matching hat (knitted)finished. Have two blankets in progress, one knitted and one in crochet. Many more in my head. I also do a lot of charity knitting. When people ask if it's for someone special, I say Yes, my future Great Grandkids.


Thanks for posting knittngal...wow..you are on a roll. Great, keep going! :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hae items from my husband's grandmother that were made just after our wedding... and i've got sweaters and blankets in various sizes for my son's children, knit by my mother and grandmother.. my son is only 14, but the items are packed away and waiting


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> I hae items from my husband's grandmother that were made just after our wedding... and i've got sweaters and blankets in various sizes for my son's children, knit by my mother and grandmother.. my son is only 14, but the items are packed away and waiting


Good for you Elissa..can't duplicate any of these...especially the love that was put into each one. Thanks for writing!
Best wishes, Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

EdithAnn, your blanket looks so cuddly! A dear friend who had MS made my son a baby blanket just like this about 42 years ago. It's a treasure!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mzmom1 said:


> A dear friend who had MS made my son a baby blanket just like this about 42 years ago. It's a treasure!


Lovely... :thumbup:


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a 'baby box' in which I knit little things for the furture. I have 4 grands and each one has had lots of things knitted for them. I am looking ahead to thier children. I have some things made by my Mother that they are enjoying now and I get to tell them stories about her. I do think it's a wonderful way to continue a tradition.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

What a wonderful appreciative daughter in law you have.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

I would like to do that myself. I think it's a good idea also to sew in a name and date.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

my mom 78 started her "chest" about 20 years ago. Now 8 greatgrankids later she is still knitting maybe for great greats?the oldest greatgrandchild is 13


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

My MIL knit an afghan...when asked for who we were told I am making it before I forget how to knit. Thought it a strange answer for her...long story short she passed away from Alzheimer's.We forgot all about the afghan. Two years after her passing my grandchildren received a package from my SIL with a note saying it was from their Great Grandma.


----------



## Marty41 (Apr 29, 2012)

My Mom made a beautiful afgan for my son for his wedding. She could not attend the wedding beause it was in another state and her healtlh was failing. She dies shortly after. She put a note in it saying that everytime he wraps up in the afgan to think of it as a hug from hia grandma. It was the first time I saw my grown up son cry. He joined her recently and I'm sure he gave her lots of hugs.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I have a 'baby box' in which I knit little things for the furture. I have 4 grands and each one has had lots of things knitted for them. I am looking ahead to thier children. I have some things made by my Mother that they are enjoying now and I get to tell them stories about her. I do think it's a wonderful way to continue a tradition.


I agree Rumrunner...Nice to know you have started to knit some things for the future. Have fun with your knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sherry1 said:


> What a wonderful appreciative daughter in law you have.


Thank you Sherry1..that she is!!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lotsagramgram said:


> I would like to do that myself. I think it's a good idea also to sew in a name and date.


Great idea..thank you!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> my mom 78 started her "chest" about 20 years ago. Now 8 greatgrankids later she is still knitting maybe for great greats?the oldest greatgrandchild is 13


How wonderful that is grandmashery...amazing that she has gotten to see who received what she knitted and that it was used. :thumbup:


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

It is a great idea! My mother did this and I'm so glad as she can't see to do needle work now but waiting for my daughter to have a baby and I hate to say how many blankets she has made! My daughter knows she did them and she can't wait to gt them. Yes, a beautiful idea!


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

It is a great idea! My mother did this and I'm so glad as she can't see to do needle work now but waiting for my daughter to have a baby and I hate to say how many blankets she has made! My daughter knows she did them and she can't wait to gt them. Yes, a beautiful idea!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JaneLB said:


> It is a great idea! My mother did this and I'm so glad as she can't see to do needle work now but waiting for my daughter to have a baby and I hate to say how many blankets she has made! My daughter knows she did them and she can't wait to gt them. Yes, a beautiful idea!


I agree JaneLB..thanks for sharing your story with us.
:-D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ann bar said:


> My MIL knit an afghan...when asked for who we were told I am making it before I forget how to knit. Thought it a strange answer for her...long story short she passed away from Alzheimer's.We forgot all about the afghan. Two years after her passing my grandchildren received a package from my SIL with a note saying it was from their Great Grandma.


Wonderful story..Ann..thanks for sharing..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marty41 said:


> My Mom made a beautiful afgan for my son for his wedding. She could not attend the wedding beause it was in another state and her healtlh was failing. She dies shortly after. She put a note in it saying that everytime he wraps up in the afgan to think of it as a hug from hia grandma. It was the first time I saw my grown up son cry. He joined her recently and I'm sure he gave her lots of hugs.


Oh Marty, what a touching story! Thank you for sharing it with us! Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


What a sweetheart she must be! Definitely a keeper! We should all be blessed with in-law children like her. I think her idea is a wonderful one.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Hi Kneonknitter...thank you. I do feel blessed to have her in our family...again thanks! Adorable avatar.. :thumbup:


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

edithann said:


> ann bar said:
> 
> 
> > My MIL knit an afghan...when asked for who we were told I am making it before I forget how to knit. Thought it a strange answer for her...long story short she passed away from Alzheimer's.We forgot all about the afghan. Two years after her passing my grandchildren received a package from my SIL with a note saying it was from their Great Grandma.
> ...


Thanks Ann for sharing a heart warming story!


----------



## JaneLB (Mar 5, 2012)

edithann said:


> Marty41 said:
> 
> 
> > My Mom made a beautiful afgan for my son for his wedding. She could not attend the wedding beause it was in another state and her healtlh was failing. She dies shortly after. She put a note in it saying that everytime he wraps up in the afgan to think of it as a hug from hia grandma. It was the first time I saw my grown up son cry. He joined her recently and I'm sure he gave her lots of hugs.
> ...


Marty Thanks to you too for sharing this touching story!


----------



## Delores T (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a " GREAT-Grandmother-In-Waiting " plastic bin full of baby clothes and shawls!!! I keep hinting BUT I"ll not say more. Already have one of each so can't justify complaining. !!! Delores T.


----------



## wilkinsmo (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful idea, I have already started one for my grandaughter who is 22 by the time she gets round to thinking about babies I may have well popped my clogs.
I am doing everything white and it is layered between layers of tissue paper in a box. I do hope she appreciates it, when her time comes. I also think the next generation will be asking there elders what are knitting needles used for, yes I think we are a dying breed, more's the pity.
Carry on with the knitting girls. Regards Mo Wilkins


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Dying breed? That's what Madam LaFarge said!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

What a novel idea, this is worth hanging on to.


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

my grandmother recently passed away at 95, she had stopped knitting baby outfits and larger projects a few years ago. She moved in with us at age 85, and knitting was a large part of her life.. she knit many baby outfits, blankets and little snowmen for the christmas tree.. each time a project was completed, we put a note with it when it was knit and tucked it away in a cedar chest for when our boys married and had kids.. the snowmen dawned our tree each year with a few spares put away for the boys trees later. Now gramma is no longer with us, each grandchild will have something special knit by her. I also kept every outfit she made for our boys to pass along to them.. What a great memory! I am so glad we did this..


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a friend who has 11 grandkids, most of them are married with -0- kids. Therefore she is in the process of knitting two toddler size sweaters for each grandchild (for a total of 22!). Each grandchild will receive a boy sweater and a girl sweater. In order to not get burned or overwhelmed she knits one sweater, works on something different and then goes back to the "Great-grandkids' project". I believe she's about half way there and totally loves what she is doing - I say KNIT ON GIRLFRIEND!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

JaneLB said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > ann bar said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Delores T said:


> I have a " GREAT-Grandmother-In-Waiting " plastic bin full of baby clothes and shawls!!! I keep hinting BUT I"ll not say more. Already have one of each so can't justify complaining. !!! Delores T.


Wonderful... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wilkinsmo said:


> I think it is a wonderful idea, I have already started one for my grandaughter who is 22 by the time she gets round to thinking about babies I may have well popped my clogs.
> I am doing everything white and it is layered between layers of tissue paper in a box. I do hope she appreciates it, when her time comes. I also think the next generation will be asking there elders what are knitting needles used for, yes I think we are a dying breed, more's the pity.
> Carry on with the knitting girls. Regards Mo Wilkins


Thanks for your wonderful comments...best regards and happy knitting to you too, Wilkinsmo...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

NipomoNan said:


> Dying breed? That's what Madam LaFarge said!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

PauletteB. said:


> What a novel idea, this is worth hanging on to.


Absolutely PauletteB... :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

goodweh said:


> my grandmother recently passed away at 95, she had stopped knitting baby outfits and larger projects a few years ago. She moved in with us at age 85, and knitting was a large part of her life.. she knit many baby outfits, blankets and little snowmen for the christmas tree.. each time a project was completed, we put a note with it when it was knit and tucked it away in a cedar chest for when our boys married and had kids.. the snowmen dawned our tree each year with a few spares put away for the boys trees later. Now gramma is no longer with us, each grandchild will have something special knit by her. I also kept every outfit she made for our boys to pass along to them.. What a great memory! I am so glad we did this..


Hi Goodweh, thanks for sharing your special story. I remember you writing about your grandmother on this site.
Sorry for your loss, but happy to hear you have saved "special knits" from her.
Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Los Lunas said:


> I have a friend who has 11 grandkids, most of them are married with -0- kids. Therefore she is in the process of knitting two toddler size sweaters for each grandchild (for a total of 22!). Each grandchild will receive a boy sweater and a girl sweater. In order to not get burned or overwhelmed she knits one sweater, works on something different and then goes back to the "Great-grandkids' project". I believe she's about half way there and totally loves what she is doing - I say KNIT ON GIRLFRIEND!


Los Lunas, thanks for your lovely story...I'm with you..hopefully, I can keep on knitting for many years...thanks for posting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't done this but it's a great idea. Back during June when the eclipse (or whatever they called it) happened I wrote a note to my grandchildren (and greatgrandchildren) to let them know that when that same event is scheduled to happen again I will no longer be walking this earth but wanted them to know that I was thinking about them when it happened in 2012. I need to start a keepsake box with my knitting, beading and little notes like this. It would have been very special to have found something like this from my grandparents. Thanks for such a great suggestion.


----------



## undecided (Feb 11, 2012)

Edithann, that shawl-turned afghan is fantastic! You do beautiful work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

MsMac said:


> I haven't done this but it's a great idea. Back during June when the eclipse (or whatever they called it) happened I wrote a note to my grandchildren (and greatgrandchildren) to let them know that when that same event is scheduled to happen again I will no longer be walking this earth but wanted them to know that I was thinking about them when it happened in 2012. I need to start a keepsake box with my knitting, beading and little notes like this. It would have been very special to have found something like this from my grandparents. Thanks for such a great suggestion.


Hi MsMac...Yes, I think we should all do something like this for our future GC and GGC. Thanks for commenting..Love the baby in your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

undecided said:


> Edithann, that shawl-turned afghan is fantastic! You do beautiful work!


Thanks Undecided...the brain was working properly that day!
On to the next idea!!!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

What a great idea!! I just found out today that I'm expecting another grandchild to knit for so I'll have to knit even faster because I have trouble keeping up as they grow as it is.


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

What a neat idea!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grandmadawn said:


> What a great idea!! I just found out today that I'm expecting another grandchild to knit for so I'll have to knit even faster because I have trouble keeping up as they grow as it is.


Hi Grandmadawn...Wonderful!! Congratulations! I know what you mean about knitting faster...lol.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

newquay said:


> What a neat idea!


Thanks to my daughter-in-law... :lol:


----------



## readingbeachbum (Mar 29, 2012)

Been doing this for a couple years. Doing baby blankets with my favorite pattern and giving them to my wonderful daughter-in-law to keep. She has a "hope" chest for grandbabies. She's the one who started it--I have 3 sons and no daughters. My grandchildren are waiting longer to get married so chances are, I won't see all my "greats"--none so far and I'm 77.


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

My grandmother was wonderful. She and my grandfather did not have much money, enough to take care of themselves and her kitting. On Christmas Day, as we all opened our new mittens, she was busy knitting on next year's presents. I had so many mittens for my own children, I put many away, and now I have given them to my grandchildren who have learned about their great grandma through her mittens. I think our DIL has a wonderful idea.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Think it's a lovely idea!
marilyn


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

edithann said:


> MsMac said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't done this but it's a great idea. Back during June when the eclipse (or whatever they called it) happened I wrote a note to my grandchildren (and greatgrandchildren) to let them know that when that same event is scheduled to happen again I will no longer be walking this earth but wanted them to know that I was thinking about them when it happened in 2012. I need to start a keepsake box with my knitting, beading and little notes like this. It would have been very special to have found something like this from my grandparents. Thanks for such a great suggestion.
> ...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Be sure and add a picture of yourself and a little note with the piece. That way future grand children will be able to see what you look like and know who it's from.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

readingbeachbum said:


> Been doing this for a couple years. Doing baby blankets with my favorite pattern and giving them to my wonderful daughter-in-law to keep. She has a "hope" chest for grandbabies. She's the one who started it--I have 3 sons and no daughters. My grandchildren are waiting longer to get married so chances are, I won't see all my "greats"--none so far and I'm 77.


This is a great way to keep up tradition...I'm glad my DIL asked me to do it!! Good for you, too! Happy knitting and
best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> My grandmother was wonderful. She and my grandfather did not have much money, enough to take care of themselves and her kitting. On Christmas Day, as we all opened our new mittens, she was busy knitting on next year's presents. I had so many mittens for my own children, I put many away, and now I have given them to my grandchildren who have learned about their great grandma through her mittens. I think our DIL has a wonderful idea.


Thanks for you story...I have hats and scarfs for my grandchildren..now they want "texting" gloves. What next, but it's fun...Will be busy starting to knit for the GGC. Hope I can keep up with this.Best wishes...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

afoster said:


> Be sure and add a picture of yourself and a little note with the piece. That way future grand children will be able to see what you look like and know who it's from.


Hi, good idea...now to find a good (?) picture...
Happy knitting to you, too!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What a great idea. I have things in my hope chest that were made by my Great Aunt and my Grandmother. I think I will add some of my knitting too. Sort of like a time capsual. Love the idea. Only think my DIL comes up with is what food am I going to cook for her.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

yes i started years ago have lots of girls and boys clothes my husband got me a blanket box and that is where is keep every thing you can get some really good bargains after winter and summer sales.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> What a great idea. I have things in my hope chest that were made by my Great Aunt and my Grandmother. I think I will add some of my knitting too. Sort of like a time capsual. Love the idea. Only think my DIL comes up with is what food am I going to cook for her.


Thanks Deb-Babbles...You are sooo talented too...and you cook also..wow..
Best wishes,,,happy knitting,,,
Edie (EdithAnn) :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dawn Allen said:


> yes i started years ago have lots of girls and boys clothes my husband got me a blanket box and that is where is keep every thing you can get some really good bargains after winter and summer sales.


Good for you...this may become more fun that I had expected.
Thanks for writing...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

edithann said:


> dawn Allen said:
> 
> 
> > yes i started years ago have lots of girls and boys clothes my husband got me a blanket box and that is where is keep every thing you can get some really good bargains after winter and summer sales.
> ...


 :-D


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

This topic has certainly struck a cord with a lot of people! My Grandmother made a quilt for each grandchild, plus crocheted an afghan for each of us and the great grandchildren living at the time. I might add she had Glaucoma for years and was visually impaired! I treasure my quilt and use it, rather than keeping it put away. 
I became a Mother at 43, so I'm not sure I will live to see any grandchildren. I certainly hope so, but I have started knitting a blanket in white, figuring it would work for boy or girl. 
This topic has inspired me to knit more things for grandchildren yet to come! Thanks


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> This topic has certainly struck a cord with a lot of people! My Grandmother made a quilt for each grandchild, plus crocheted an afghan for each of us and the great grandchildren living at the time. I might add she had Glaucoma for years and was visually impaired! I treasure my quilt and use it, rather than keeping it put away.
> I became a Mother at 43, so I'm not sure I will live to see any grandchildren. I certainly hope so, but I have started knitting a blanket in white, figuring it would work for boy or girl.
> This topic has inspired me to knit more things for grandchildren yet to come! Thanks


Hello tinkerbell...Thanks..I am so pleased to read what everyone has written on my post...24 pages later and no arguments, mainly pleasant experiences! I know how treasured some things can be, and I'm sorry I didn't save more from my mother. Now, I guess it's my turn. My mother had my youngest brother at 41 and at that time (1949) it wasn't so easy. She did get to see most of her grandchildren growing up. ! So, keep up your knitting for the next generation.
Best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I second the others. What a great idea! I have four daughters, and 4 grandchildren, ages 5to 18. I hope I can make some little things for my future great-grandchildren. I would never have thought of this on my own.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knittingbee said:


> I second the others. What a great idea! I have four daughters, and 4 grandchildren, ages 5to 18. I hope I can make some little things for my future great-grandchildren. I would never have thought of this on my own.


Thanks..glad you are inspired, too!
Happy Knitting!


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh I am crying. What an idea My grandson is 4 months old I will not be around to see his children It will have to be the best piece of my life


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

noah said:


> Oh I am crying. What an idea My grandson is 4 months old I will not be around to see his children It will have to be the best piece of my life


I'm with you Noah...just think how wonderful this will be..
Start knitting!!
:lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love the idea except for me it would be for GN. My two children are dead at an early age so no grandchildren for me (wahhhh). However my brother has two daughters I knit/crochet for and DH has 6 siblings whose children also get things I make. I have given up on making for my MIL. She just does not get it if you know what I mean. Knitting/crocheting for future generations for the family sounds like a wonderful idea. Go for it!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

My mother (deceased) croched a blue blanket and a pink blanket for unborn grandchildren. So when the next grandchild was born, she is a girl, I was able to wrap it and present it rfom Great Grandma. It was a very poignant moment. Unfortunately there have been no more great grandchildren, so the blue one is still sitting there.
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love the idea except for me it would be for GN. My two children are dead at an early age so no grandchildren for me (wahhhh). However my brother has two daughters I knit/crochet for and DH has 6 siblings whose children also get things I make. I have given up on making for my MIL. She just does not get it if you know what I mean. Knitting/crocheting for future generations for the family sounds like a wonderful idea. Go for it!


Thanks....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> My mother (deceased) croched a blue blanket and a pink blanket for unborn grandchildren. So when the next grandchild was born, she is a girl, I was able to wrap it and present it rfom Great Grandma. It was a very poignant moment. Unfortunately there have been no more great grandchildren, so the blue one is still sitting there.
> Keep Me In Stitches


Thanks for sharing your story...best wishes,
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Looplou (Feb 16, 2012)

:-D Great idea! I have knitted for years and have kept all the jumpers and cardigans etc., that I have created and knitted for my 3 children. I think if you want to knit for the future, fantastic,just make sure you wrap them in tissue paper. I love knitting, Ive knitted disney characters into jumpers and all sorts of designs along with some really trendy cardigans and dolls and teddy bears things to. Linda.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Looplou said:


> :-D Great idea! I have knitted for years and have kept all the jumpers and cardigans etc., that I have created and knitted for my 3 children. I think if you want to knit for the future, fantastic,just make sure you wrap them in tissue paper. I love knitting, Ive knitted disney characters into jumpers and all sorts of designs along with some really trendy cardigans and dolls and teddy bears things to. Linda.


Linda, thanks for sharing. I wish I kept some of my childrens' knitted items. However, My DIL has kept what I've made for my GC. Now, I will begin knitting for the GGC and put it aside.


----------



## bmbeliever (Aug 22, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


No I did not do this but I was Blessed to recieve one from my GREAT Gram who taught me all I know. I do so miss her she passed away when I was 12 and at well over 60 I still miss her. Have a great time leaving your legacy of your talent


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bmbeliever said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Thank you...
 :-D


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

edithann said:


> tinkerbell said:
> 
> 
> > This topic has certainly struck a cord with a lot of people! My Grandmother made a quilt for each grandchild, plus crocheted an afghan for each of us and the great grandchildren living at the time. I might add she had Glaucoma for years and was visually impaired! I treasure my quilt and use it, rather than keeping it put away.
> ...


----------



## aascott52 (Nov 24, 2011)

My Great grandmother did that for all her ggd, crocheted table cloths and bedspreads, back in the 1940's. I still have my table cloth.. it's a fine lace crochet pattern, and I love it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

aascott52 said:


> My Great grandmother did that for all her ggd, crocheted table cloths and bedspreads, back in the 1940's. I still have my table cloth.. it's a fine lace crochet pattern, and I love it.


How nice to have all the lace crocheted tablecloths, etc.
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

bmbeliever said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I had decided to do this some time ago. Just haven't gotten started yet.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wwrightson said:


> I had decided to do this some time ago. Just haven't gotten started yet.


Oh, how I understand..."so many projects, so little time!"


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

readingbeachbum said:


> Been doing this for a couple years. Doing baby blankets with my favorite pattern and giving them to my wonderful daughter-in-law to keep. She has a "hope" chest for grandbabies. She's the one who started it--I have 3 sons and no daughters. My grandchildren are waiting longer to get married so chances are, I won't see all my "greats"--none so far and I'm 77.


Hey, they say with so many people living over 100, that 70 is the new 50. Thus saith one who is not far behind you! (((ggg I'm 70.
marilyn


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> readingbeachbum said:
> 
> 
> > Been doing this for a couple years. Doing baby blankets with my favorite pattern and giving them to my wonderful daughter-in-law to keep. She has a "hope" chest for grandbabies. She's the one who started it--I have 3 sons and no daughters. My grandchildren are waiting longer to get married so chances are, I won't see all my "greats"--none so far and I'm 77.
> ...


I'm with you Marilyn...
:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

A few years ago I made memory boxes for my family, doilies from my Gram, china cups from Mom etc. They all really love them, now the Great Grands have come along and I will share what is left with them and something from me as well. It will mean a lot to them. Also added a few pics as well, and small pieces of old jewelry screw back earrings pins and such. I got the boxes at a craft store and covered them with fabric ribbons and silk flowers. Turned into quite a project but I got as much fun doin them as they did getting them. You won't be sorry.and one day it will mean so much to them. [throw in a big helping of LOVE]


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Knevada Knitter said:


> A few years ago I made memory boxes for my family, doilies from my Gram, china cups from Mom etc. They all really love them, now the Great Grands have come along and I will share what is left with them and something from me as well. It will mean a lot to them. Also added a few pics as well, and small pieces of old jewelry screw back earrings pins and such. I got the boxes at a craft store and covered them with fabric ribbons and silk flowers. Turned into quite a project but I got as much fun doin them as they did getting them. You won't be sorry.and one day it will mean so much to them. [throw in a big helping of LOVE]


Thanks, Knevada Knitter, for sharing your lovely story..Good idea about the old jewelry..as I do collect some!
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## whitney (Feb 21, 2011)

I think that is a great idea I just might do the same thing. I am a Grandma of 3 and hopefully will be around to be a Great- Grandma I knit now but have alittle bit of trouble with my hands so I am not sure how long I will be able to knit.doing this will make sure my Great- Grandchildren will have something I made for them. Tell your daughter-in-law she has a great idea!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

whitney said:


> I think that is a great idea I just might do the same thing. I am a Grandma of 3 and hopefully will be around to be a Great- Grandma I knit now but have alittle bit of trouble with my hands so I am not sure how long I will be able to knit.doing this will make sure my Great- Grandchildren will have something I made for them. Tell your daughter-in-law she has a great idea!


Thanks, Whitney..I will tell my DIL what you mentioned!! 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## dpamela57 (Jul 8, 2011)

You're idea has inspired me to do the same thing! Knitters like you are wonderful people.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dpamela57 said:


> You're idea has inspired me to do the same thing! Knitters like you are wonderful people.


Good morning dpamela57...good for you..happy knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

I call mine my grandma stash! Yes there is a special spot in my closet that has booties, hats, blankets, onesies, sleepers and such. I have two daughters, so to be fair I make 2 sets for girls and 2 sets for boys at the same time, this way no matter which sex of baby the daughters might have I have at least their first baby covered. As for those I purchase like the onesies, diapers etc... I get them in white, yellow, greens for now and in various sizes. With funds at time limited I have joined the various "baby" product sites and then shop the sales with the coupons generated from the sites. It's fun and I have the babies stash on a slow continous building statis


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wannabegranny said:


> I call mine my grandma stash! Yes there is a special spot in my closet that has booties, hats, blankets, onesies, sleepers and such. I have two daughters, so to be fair I make 2 sets for girls and 2 sets for boys at the same time, this way no matter which sex of baby the daughters might have I have at least their first baby covered. As for those I purchase like the onesies, diapers etc... I get them in white, yellow, greens for now and in various sizes. With funds at time limited I have joined the various "baby" product sites and then shop the sales with the coupons generated from the sites. It's fun and I have the babies stash on a slow continous building statis


Hi Wannabegranny, thanks for writing..sounds like you have a nice stash for those babies. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

Good idea. I've been making baby blankets (both knitted and crocheted) for a couple of years now. I designated a dil to be the caretaker/distributor of them after my demise. It is also nice to have some on hand to give to special people at baby showers. Hope this doesn't sound morbid. LOL


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Marthasr said:


> Good idea. I've been making baby blankets (both knitted and crocheted) for a couple of years now. I designated a dil to be the caretaker/distributor of them after my demise. It is also nice to have some on hand to give to special people at baby showers. Hope this doesn't sound morbid. LOL


Hi Marthasr...thanks for your story...not at all morbid..nice thoughts for the future!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a friend that knits hats, scarves, mittens, gloves, puts them in a bin in her basement. When the grands come and ask her if she has any knitted items, she sends them to the bin in the basement to make their choices. I think it's a wonderful idea to always remember a grandmother/great grandmother. I'm saving my hand made mink bears for my grands. This year I gave them each one for Valentines Day and I still have 4 more to give them. (only have 2 11 yr. old granddaughters). When I knit something for the girls, I want to give it to them right away.
Happy Knitting Ladies,
DotS


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

DotS said:


> I have a friend that knits hats, scarves, mittens, gloves, puts them in a bin in her basement. When the grands come and ask her if she has any knitted items, she sends them to the bin in the basement to make their choices. I think it's a wonderful idea to always remember a grandmother/great grandmother. I'm saving my hand made mink bears for my grands. This year I gave them each one for Valentines Day and I still have 4 more to give them. (only have 2 11 yr. old granddaughters). When I knit something for the girls, I want to give it to them right away.
> Happy Knitting Ladies,
> DotS


Hi DotS...Love your story...I have knitted many things for my grandchildren and given them all to each one. Next I'm going to try to do the same for the next generation. Hope my eyes and fingers (and the brain) stick with me!! Happy Knitting to you too!
Edie (EdithAnn)
:thumbup:


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Edithann, Thank you. 
DotS


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

edithann said:


> I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)


My grandma did just that. After she died, my mom found in Grandma's cedar chest various baby sweaters, booties, blankets, large crocheted doilies, potholders and such - with my name pinned to them! After all these years, I still think of her because I have several of her items around the house to this day. I know she loved me.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

soneka said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > I have a wonderful daughter-in-law!!! Everything I have ever knitted for her and her family have been used and appreciated along with lots of thanks!! She recently suggested that in addition to all the knitting I do for charity, family, friends, etc., perhaps I could start a "great grandmother's knitting chest" for future great grandchildren. Have any of you done this..what do you think??? :-D :-D :-D Edie (EdithAnn)
> ...


Oh Soneka, that is such a touching story!! I'm glad you have items around your home to remind you of your grandmother.
Thanks for sharing your story...
Best wishes, Edie (EdithAnn) :lol:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've done something like that. My stash is quilted pieces Not knitted. I figure by the time grandchildren come I'll be too old or blind to give hand made things to them so I'm making a few now. This prompts me to include knit/ crochet items too. Why did I not think of that? Thanks for the prompt.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

DotS said:


> I have a friend that knits hats, scarves, mittens, gloves, puts them in a bin in her basement. When the grands come and ask her if she has any knitted items, she sends them to the bin in the basement to make their choices. I think it's a wonderful idea to always remember a grandmother/great grandmother. I'm saving my hand made mink bears for my grands. This year I gave them each one for Valentines Day and I still have 4 more to give them. (only have 2 11 yr. old granddaughters). When I knit something for the girls, I want to give it to them right away.
> Happy Knitting Ladies,
> DotS


Are hand made mink bears made of yarn or mink hide/ fur?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've done something like that. My stash is quilted pieces Not knitted. I figure by the time grandchildren come I'll be too old or blind to give hand made things to them so I'm making a few now. This prompts me to include knit/ crochet items too. Why did I not think of that? Thanks for the prompt.


Thanks for writing Jollypolly..I wish I could quilt, but it'll have to be all knitted items that I include. A lot of ladies on this site are doing the same thing.
Happy knitting (and quilting), Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

The mink bears are made from old recycled fur stoles. One was my Mom's stole and two others were my DH's Aunt & her sister's. The fourth was from a stole that was donated to a flea market our former church ran but we didn't sell clothes so one of the workers took it home and was able to make 3 bears. Interesting fact - one of the stoles was from mink raised in or near Blairstown, NJ. many years ago. Thanks for asking. Happy Knitting!
DotS


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

DotS said:


> The mink bears are made from old recycled fur stoles. One was my Mom's stole and two others were my DH's Aunt & her sister's. The fourth was from a stole that was donated to a flea market our former church ran but we didn't sell clothes so one of the workers took it home and was able to make 3 bears. Interesting fact - one of the stoles was from mink raised in or near Blairstown, NJ. many years ago. Thanks for asking. Happy Knitting!
> DotS


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 5 great grand children, [ 2 are from my step grand son 
I have 2 step grand children all [grown up] 3 grand children and 1 younger step grand daughter most of them live in Tenn quite a away from me so don't get to see them as much as I would like to, the 2 that live the closest, 6 hours by car, the parents never bring them over to see me. If I want to see them I have to come to them, but they are related to me so I try as much as I can to see them, I like the Idea of knitting for them for later like a wedding, I may be too old to knit by then.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

page62 said:


> I have 5 great grand children, [ 2 are from my step grand son
> I have 2 step grand children all [grown up] 3 grand children and 1 younger step grand daughter most of them live in Tenn quite a away from me so don't get to see them as much as I would like to, the 2 that live the closest, 6 hours by car, the parents never bring them over to see me. If I want to see them I have to come to them, but they are related to me so I try as much as I can to see them, I like the Idea of knitting for them for later like a wedding, I may be too old to knit by then.


Thanks for responding to my posting...I think the idea of knitting for a wedding sounds great, too! 
:thumbup: 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I love this idea, I've been doing this for years, my granddaughter Keira-Lee really loves my knitting and the thought of maybe not being around to make her baby things if or when she has a child for whatever reason gets to me. So I've made her baby shawls, blankets, cardigans, hoodies, booties, jumpers, beanies and Marianna's all in one too downs. Keira-Lee's mum still has all the shawls, blankets and hand knits that I made for her all packed away. I figure even if KL doesn't have children, she will have stuff that I made for her and she is free to do with it as she pleases. In the mean time, I'm enjoying adding things to her collection.&#128158; I'm also trying to do at least one baby shawl for each niece and nephew in our family to put away and hopefully get time to add to their collections also. Lots of knitting, only 24 hours in a day and I do need my sleep. I will do my best &#128158;


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love this idea, I've been doing this for years, my granddaughter Keira-Lee really loves my knitting and the thought of maybe not being around to make her baby things if or when she has a child for whatever reason gets to me. So I've made her baby shawls, blankets, cardigans, hoodies, booties, jumpers, beanies and Marianna's all in one too downs. Keira-Lee's mum still has all the shawls, blankets and hand knits that I made for her all packed away. I figure even if KL doesn't have children, she will have stuff that I made for her and she is free to do with it as she pleases. In the mean time, I'm enjoying adding things to her collection.💞 I'm also trying to do at least one baby shawl for each niece and nephew in our family to put away and hopefully get time to add to their collections also. Lots of knitting, only 24 hours in a day and I do need my sleep. I will do my best 💞


Hi RosD, so glad you wrote back to me about having the same idea. I have most of mine packed away. It's a lot of work, but fun at the same time. I stopped for a little while as I am doing some charity work right now. My DIL has many things I knitted for my Grandkids packed away. She doesn't knit but loves having all the handmade items..Happy about that...
I know what you mean about sleep..lol...
Best wishes,
Edie ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

snughollow said:


> Good idea.


Thanks....


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have been knitting for about a year for future great grandchildren. I have also been sewing quilts for my growing layettes. I have the time and ability now to make lovely gifts, and want my grandchildren to all have a gift for their children when they are born. 

Love the idea.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have been knitting for about a year for future great grandchildren. I have also been sewing quilts for my growing layettes. I have the time and ability now to make lovely gifts, and want my grandchildren to all have a gift for their children when they are born.
> 
> Love the idea.


Good for you!! :thumbup:


----------

